# 

## giman

Powiadają, że największe oszczędności przy budowie domu można osiągnąć na poziomie projektu potem to już albo kiepskie materiały albo nieudolne próby naprawy błędów projektowych, tak powiadają.

Prośba do doświadczonych budujących o podzielenie się wiedzą co powinien zawierać projekt a czego nie powinien aby dom był tani w budowie,
Mnie do głowy przychodzą tylko takie oczywistości jak prosta bryła, minimalna ilość kominów, możliwie krótkie ciągi wod-kan.

----------


## szb

Ja mimo, że jeszcze się nie zacząłem budować to etap projektowania (i cięcia kosztów) mam już za sobą.

Poza Twoimi oczywistościami skupiłem się na:
- pozbyciu się zbędnych balkonów - w moim przypadku wszystkich
- zastanowieniu się nad konstrukcją stropu  :smile: 
- zmianie ilości okien
- pozbyciu się zbędnych wykuszy, łuczków i innych pierdół, które tworzą naprawdę zbędne koszty

Ja dodatkowo przemyślałem sprawę z kilkoma udogodnieniami, które najprawdopodobniej zrobię (nawet jeśli nie na etapie budowy to później):
- odkurzacz centralny - instalacja na przeciętny dom to ok. 1500zł
- kable panele fotowoltajczne
- kable pod rolety elektryczne

Polecam też przemyśleć system ogrzewania budynku i wentylacji  :smile:

----------


## sylwekr

Jeszcze to o czym trzeba pamiętać, jeśli nie mamy działki to jej wybór. Nieraz warto kupić droższą, aby przy budowie nie mieć większych kosztów np: np wyrównanie terenu, dalsza odległość do podłączenia mediów, budowa drogi dojazdowej itp

----------


## pollo_loco

> Jeszcze to o czym trzeba pamiętać, jeśli nie mamy działki to jej wybór. Nieraz warto kupić droższą, aby przy budowie nie mieć większych kosztów np: np wyrównanie terenu, dalsza odległość do podłączenia mediów, budowa drogi dojazdowej itp


100% zgody. Np. koszty wykonania dróg dojazdowych bywają absurdalne. Pół biedy, jeśli ma się już sąsiadów którzy też budują, z którymi można rozłożyć koszty budowy drogi. Tak czy inaczej zawsze będzie to znaczący koszt. Tak samo zresztą jak potem koszty wykonania docelowej drogi do domu. Są miejsca, gdzie gmina umywa łapki i każe robić drogę za swoje pieniądze :/

Mi z kolei stwierdzenie "drożej, czyli taniej" sprawdziło się przy wyborze materiału na ściany. Zdecydowaliśmy się na "droższy" system Dryfix, a koniec końców okazało się, że na działce nie było możliwości wykonania ujęcia wody i musielibyśmy te tysiące litrów wody do zaprawy wozić beczkowozami na własną rękę...

----------


## malydomekpodlodzia

pollo_loco gdzie się budujesz ?  :smile:  jesteśmy na etapie wyboru technologii, zrezygnowaliśmy juz z mabudo, oszczednosc czasu budowy nie jest jednak argumentem przemawiajacym za ta metoda, czytam o tym systemie dryfix, brzmi dobrze, ale nie mam znajomych, któzy by budowali ta metoda, dlatego jestem ciekawa  :smile: 

my budujemy "tania, funkcjonalna stodolę"  :big grin:  i znajdujemy coraz więcej pola do manewru jesli chodzi o oszczednosci np nawet wezsza bryla ma wplyw u nas na koszt dachu, dom szerszy -mocniejszy, drozszy strop ( w naszym przypadku belkowany).

----------


## czescicat

Tak się zastanawiam czy na budowie swojego przyszłego gniazdka w ogóle warto oszczędzać, wiadomo że pieniądze to problem ale co to prawdopodobnie schronienie na całe życie.

----------


## Frofo007

Ja cały czas mam wątpliwości, czy aż tak duży dom potrzebuje, czy robić w nim tyle kosztownych okien, czy na pewno decydować się na grube ocieplenie, reku itp.

Z jednej strony sobie myślę, że wybierając inny, mniejszy projekt mogę dużo zaoszczędzić (a biorę pod budowę kredyt). Z drugiej jednak strony to będę tam mieszkać przez całe życie i o ile lepszy samochód będę mógł sobie zawsze kupić o tyle jak przyoszczędzę na domu to przez resztę życia wiele się z tym nie zrobi.

Jeśli chodzi o moje przemyślenia to warto oszczędzać na:

- robociźnie, którą potrafimy wykonać sami,
- poszukiwaniach tanich i sprawdzonych ekip do budowy domu w systemie gospodarczym,
- poszukiwania i targowania się przy zakupie materiałów,
- wykończeniówce, meblach itp. wszystkim, co z czasem i tak się wymienia choćby ze względu na zmieniającą się modę,
- tarasach, podjazdach, zagospodarowaniu działki itp - można powoli przy tym dłubać,
- zmianach w projekcie, które nie wpłyną na niego negatywnie pod względem praktycznym i wizualnym.

Na czym moim zdaniem nie warto zaoszczędzić:

- na taniej i niesprawdzonej ekipie,
- słabym dociepleniu, za które i tak nam przyjdzie zapłacić w przyszłości w postaci rachunków za ciągle rosnące ceny mediów,
- na wyborze projektu, który nam się w ogóle nie podoba, ale jest tani - dom budujemy na całe życie,
- na dobrej jakości materiałach stanu surowego, właściwej izolacji itp. czyli na takich elementach, których już w przyszłości nie wymienimy a od których zależy wytrzymałość, izolacja, podatność na usterki.

----------


## Elfir

konstrukcja przeliczona przez dobrego konstruktora - oszczędnosć na zbrojeniach, grubości ścian. Ale to tylko w indywidualnym.

----------


## dekar

Dobry projektant dopasuje wymiary budynku pod wymiary materiału budowlanego, faktycznie działa, odpadów miałem tyle co kot napłakał (oczywiście relatywnie). Poza tym prosty dach, mało załamań ścian, mało kominów, mało okien, brak schodów, brak kominka itp., oczywiście to ekstremum każdy dopasowuje podług siebie. A tak poza tym to najwięcej można oszczędzić na materiałach wykończeniowych, ale to na etapie projektu trudno wyeliminować.

----------


## Elfir

Dokładnie - mądry projekt to grube tysiące oszczędności.

Dekar - to, co napisałeś z oknami ma sens, bowiem szkło jest tańsze niż rama, więc 1 duże okno tarasowe w salonie jest tańsze od 4 mniejszych.

----------


## JendrzejJawor

Jeżeli chodzi o oszczędność to myślę, że dobrym pomysłem jest ogrzewanie podłogowe, bo instalacja i tak nie będzie dużo droższa niż porządny piec. A i podobno na rachunkach można zaoszczędzić,

----------


## Elfir

tyle, że podłogówka to sposób rozprowadzenia ciepła a nie źródło ciepła. Więc co ma podłogówka do pieca?

----------


## 330ml

Wg mnie najwięcej można oszczędzić nie pozwalając folgować własnemu ego  :smile: 

Nie chodzi o dziadowanie i oszczędzanie na wszystkim, ale budować tak jak nas stać, a nie tak jak maj znajomi. 

My najwięcej , w porównaniu do znajomych  :smile:  zaoszczędziliśmy na indywidualnym projekcie, na którym na każdym kroku oszczędziliśmy .

Oszczędność nr dwa to liczba punktów świetlnych. Nasz elektryk powiedział ,że teraz nikt tak nie planuje oświetlenia jak my, tylko ludzie podświetlają wszystko co się da, schody, półeczki...

----------


## Elfir

też potwierdzam szał z lampkami: setki oczek halogenowych + spoty + taśmy led.

----------


## 330ml

Swoją drogą nasz elektryk był zawiedziony i co rusz proponował "listwę led"  :smile:  uważa mnie za totalne bezguście  :smile:

----------


## Kal_b_E

Tak jak napisano wcześniej, bardzo duże pieniądze można oszczędzić w momencie wyboru działki (media, grunt) i samego usytuowania budynku. Jeżeli chodzi o sam projekt domu to oszczędności generuje:
- prosty dach, najlepiej dwuspadowy
- brak piwnicy
- brak lukarn
- brak balkonów

Potem to już głównie decyzja co do zastosowanej technologii, materiałów i wyboru wykonawców.

----------


## ludwik_13

Bardzo mi się podoba - spójność wymiarów elementów materiałow (bloczków, pustaków) i wymiarów domu. Szkoda, że nie zwróciłam na to wcześniej uwagi.
Np. w łazience można rozrysować wszystko w skali np. 1:10 tak, żeby było jak najmniej cięcia płytek (czasem wystarczy minimalnie zmienić grubość fugi lub wprowadzić jakiś dekor). 
Ale podstawa to:
-lokalizacja
- elastyczność projektu - możliwość zmian układu i wielkości pomieszczeń w przyszłości
- prostota
- nie zmienianie projektu w trakcie.

----------


## inż.maliniak

...temat prowadzony w bardzo ciekawym kierunku  :smile:  oby nikt go nie zepsuł  :wink:  projekt wbrew pozorom to podstawa i lepiej wykonywać go miesiąc dłużej a dobrze niż w pośpiechu i później się męczyć na budowie. W budownictwie jednorodzinnym w sposób nagminny pomija się projekty wykonawcze, a tego typu opracowania pomagają zaoszczędzić spore sumy...

----------


## moniss

Projekt wykonawczy nie zawsze pozwala zaoszczędzić. 
Jeśli konstruktor przyjmie w swoich wyliczeniach duży "wspólczynnik strachu", i zbrojenie dla domu jednorodzinnego zrobi jak dla kilkupiętrowego bloku(niedaleko mam przykład takiego domu), to w projekcie wykonawczym będzie to tylko powielone, tyle że z dodatkowymi rysunkami i opisami. 
Projekt wykonawczy może być wart swej ceny, gdy budowany dom jest nietypowy np. w konstrukcji.
W przypadku budowy tradycyjnego, prostego domu (jakich wiele)  zwykła ekipa budowlana powinna dać sobie radę i bez projektu wykonawczego.  

Moim zdaniem oszczędności należy już szukać przy wyborze architekta/konstruktora. 
I nie chodzi tu wcale o tego, który _zaśpiewa_ najniższą cenę za projekt, ale o tego, który potrafi zaprojektować dom tani w budowie i eksploatacji, a do tego spełniający wymagania inwestora. 
Po własnych przejściach z projektem uważam, że wybierając biuro projektowe, lepiej skupić się na tych, które nie korzystają z pomocy zewnętrznej firmy kostruktorskiej, tylko sami zatrudniają własnego konstruktora. Wówczas zaoszczędzimy nie tylko czas, ale też i nerwy, gdyż przy wszelkich propozycjach rozwiązań od razu możemy się dowiedzieć, czy to jest pomysł łatwo i tanio wyoknalny, czy niekoniecznie. Nasze uwagi od razu przekazujemy obu osobom: architektowi i konstruktorowi, więc mamy pewność, że obaj będą wiedzieli o co nam chodzi. No i przy jakichś _poślizgach
_w terminie, nie będą mogli winy zrzucać jeden na drugiego  :smile: 

Co do piwnicy, to w niektórych przypadkach jej budowa będzie bardziej opłacalna niż zasypanie fundamentów, (np. działka ze spadkiem, gdzie ściany fundamentowe czasami mają po 2 metry). 
Może niekoniecznie będzie to jakaś oszczędność finansowa na etapie budowy  piwnicy (gdy doliczymy strop i schody), ale piwnica na działce ze spadkiem, przewidziana już na etapie projektu, pozwoli na odciążenie pozostałych kondygnacji z funkcji pomocniczych (np. kotłownia, pralnia i suszarnia, niekiedy także garaż) lub rekreacyjnych (pokój telewizyjny czy hobby).  

Poza tym  zgadzam się ze wszystkim, co już zostało wcześniej napisane jak:
- prosta bryła  bez ryzalitów i balkonów
- nieskomplikowany dach bez lukarn
- jak najmniej ścian nośych wewnątrz, aby w razie potrzeby można było zmienić rozkład pomieszczeń
- mała ilość kominów (jeśli już muszą być) 
- w miarę możliwości kuchnia, łazienka i kotłownia/pomieszczenie gospodarcze obok siebie
- zamiana części okien na fixy (szczelniejsze i tańsze)
- jeśli tradycyjne fundamenty, to lepiej zagłebić je w ziemi niż później obsypywać (dodatkowe kilka godzin pracy koparki jest tańsze niż zakup kilku ciężarówek ziemi + praca przy obsypywaniu +). Zazwyczaj lepszy jest taras ziemny na poziomie ogrodu (bez dodatkowych schodów), niż taras-scena na widoku sąsiadów.
- tarasu przy domu lepiej ni planować wylewanego, osadzonego na fundamencie. Lepszy i tańszy będzie taras ziemny (do wyboru mamy płyty ogrodowe, kostkę lub drewno czy kompozyt na legarach), który w razie potrzeby możemy bez problemu powiększyć lub zmienić kształt. 
- warto dostosować dom do konkretnego systemu stropowego (u mnie płyty kanałowe w większości o długości do 6m (tańsze) i jedna droższa bo powyżej 6m (7,2m, ale dzięki niej mogliśmy zrezygnować ze szpecących wnętrze kawałka podciągu i słupa)

----------


## moniss

*Coś za coś lub "drożej, czyli taniej" jak napisał  pollo_loco.*
Warto się zastanowić, czy nie zrezygnować z niektórych proponowanych w projekcie rozwiązań lub zamienić je na tańsze lub tylko pozornie droższe.
*1.* Jak w przytoczonym w poście powyżej przykładzie z długą płytą stropową zamiast słupa, czasami opłaca się na coś wydać więcej pieniędzy, bo może się okazać w ogólnym rozliczeniu, że jest to tańsze, o efekcie wizualnym już nie wspominając  :wink: 
*2.* Podobną sytuację miałam ze słupem zewnętrznym mającym podpierać zadaszenie nad wejściem (taras poddasza). Jego fundament był kilka metrów niżej, więc już na etapie projektu kazałam go zlikwidować, a nadwieszenie jest zazbrojone jak balkon. 
*3*. Wybór stropu może przynieść oszczędności lub wydatki. 
Mam położony strop z płyt kanałowych, które po zaszpachlowaniu od dołu zamków można tak zostawić (w stylu industrial) lub pociągnąć wyłącznie gładzią. Ich cena + wieńce + robocizna + dźwig, jest porównywalna ze stropem monolitycznym wylewanym na budowie, ale przynajmniej bez strachu o jakość wykonania (warto zrobić własne wyliczenia dla konkretnego domu/lokalizacji). Jego ułożenie to tylko 4 godziny (+ zazbrojenie i wylanie wieńców) i możemy go obciążać paletami pustaków. W kanałach można poprowadzić instalacje elektryczne, WM, odkurzacza centralnego itp. 
Jeszcze ładniejszą, gładsza powierzchnię ma strop filigran (moim zdaniem szkoda go nawet malować), jednak  dodatkowo wymaga wylania nadbetonu. 
Stropy gęstożebrowe nie obejdą się bez tynkowania lub podwieszanych sufitów, i jeśli takie planujesz, bo chcesz w nich ukryć oprawy oświetleniowe czy kanały WM, to możesz ten strop brać pod uwagę, w innym wypadku szkoda kasy (ale tu też warto zrobić wyliczenia dla konkretnego domu w konkretnej lokalizacji). 
Decyzję co do wyboru stropu warto podjąć przed udaniem sie do architekta lub podczas trawania prac nad projektem koncepcyjnym. 
 A przed wyborem stropu należało by zrobić sobie tabelkę z wadami i zaletami danego rozwiązania. 
*4*. Ważny jest też wybór materiału na ściany, czy w ogóle systemu budowy. Może to być jak u *pollo_loco* murowanie bez wody, lub też zamówienie domu z prefabrykatów. 
Byłam kiedyś na budowie domu z płyt keramzytobetonowych, dotykałam tych ścian - wystarczy przeciągnąć tylko gładzią lub wytapetować  :smile:  Otwory na puszki i przewody robią od razu w fabryce, więc to też obniża koszty pracy instalatora.
*5.* Na swojej budowie dla piwnicy wybraliśmy ściany żelbetowe wylewane w szalunkach systemowych nie tylko z powodów konstrukcyjnych i technicznych (beton wodoodporny), ale też dlatego, żeby ich później nie tynkować (piwnica przeznaczona także na rekreację).

----------


## Googler

W zasadzie to na każdym elemencie można zaoszczędzić - pytanie tylko czy na każdym warto  :big tongue: 
Moim zdaniem przede wszystkim wielkość domu musi być dostosowana do naszych potrzeb. Wiadomo, że lokalizacja itp. - każdy szuka okazji. Czy na tym można zaoszczędzić ?  :big tongue:  Tak... mieszkając na końcu miasta, bądź poza nim  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> W zasadzie to na każdym elemencie można zaoszczędzić - pytanie tylko czy na każdym warto


Na etapie projektu można sporo grosza przyoszczędzić,bez pogorszenia funkcjonalnosci czy też komfortu życia a wbrew pozorom,mozna ten komfort zycia polepszyć za mniejszą kasę niż gdybyśmy budowali wg projektu.

Po pierwsze,system grzewczy bezobsługowy,gdzie nie jest konieczne wybudowanie czy posiadanie osobnego pomieszczenia na kocioł zwany kotłownią i na etapie wyboru projektu mozna wybrać projekt z jak najmniejszym pomieszczeniem rzędu 2-3m2 lub na etapie adaptacji można "kotłownię" projektową przerobić na pomieszczenie uzytkowe a wkleić gdzieć we wnękę nasze urządzenie grzewcze bezobsługowe,które potrzebuej dosłownie 1m*1m powierzchi.Mamy zaoszczedzoną kasę na rezygnacji z kotllowni a tym samym komfort zycia nam się polepszy bo przechodzimy z paliwa stalego na bezobsługowe ogrzewanie.

Po drugie,mając ogrzewanie bezobsługowe,rezygnujemy na etapie adaptacji z postawienia kominó bo do niczego nam nie będą potrzebne,jeśli ktoś nie planuje kominka to z dachu nie będzie wystawał żaden komin.Kolejna kasa zaoszczędzona.

Po trzecie,ściana,mozemy w dowolnej chwili zamienić materiał na ściany konstrukcyjne na najtańsze na rynku(różnice w cenie m2 są spore) a za to albo pozostawimy współczynnik przenikania ciepła jak w projekcie czym oszczedzamy na m2 ścian lub te oszczedzności przeznaczamy na pogrubienie izolacji czym zyskujemy komfort niższej ekslpoatacji domu w przyszłosci.

Po czwarte,strop,w parterówkach,jeśli jest strop lany,możemy go zmienić na strop drewniany tańszy zdecydowanie.

Po piate,fundamenty,warto przeliczyć czy płyta fundamentowa nie wyjdzie nam taniej niż tradycyjny fundament a tym samym zyskujemy komfort zycia po raz kolejny likwidując calkowicie mostki termiczne do gruntu.

----------


## DO**KN

Kierując się  doświadczeniem  naszej firmy również w projektowaniu możemy podpowiedzieć, że naprawdę przy niewielkich zmianach w projekcie można zaoszczędzić około 100tys. złoty na budowie domu nie zmieniając wiele w jego użyteczności. Każdy projekt natomiast trzeba dobrać indywidualnie do potrzeb Inwestora. Z czego jedni mogą bez problemu zrezygnować innym jest niezbędne. Tak samo jest oczywiście sprawa się ma odnośnie energooszczędności. Jedni budują domy energooszczędne ponieważ jest to lepsza alternatywa niż lokata bankowa inni z kolei wolą wybudować dom droższy w eksploatacji.

----------


## מרכבה

Budowa to pewna filozofia, część wyznaje kult "tradycji" nie wiedzieć po co. Udają że jeśli założą iż mając "kominy" będą mieli wentylację ..
to się grubo mylą, odbywa się to kosztem zdrowia, w bardzo wielu przypadkach okna  celowo są kupowane bardzo szczelne.
Do domów bez izolacji, aby się po prostu, dusić ! innego wytłumaczenie niema. Są tu wątki na forum, gdzie ludzie zmagają się z wodami od kondensacji.
Oszczędzacie ludzie na zdrowiu; przez argumenty bo wieje.. bo zimno od okna itp .. no cierp ciało coś tradycję chciało.

Prosty dom pasywny, da się wybudować taniej niż zwykły. JAK? zaraz gdzie przecież donoszą że to jest 2x tyle ? a ty piszesz że tańszy.
Kominów brak, brak C.O .. okazjonalne dogrzanie się podczerwienią lub żarówką alla kwoka.
To jest dużo tańsze niż wykonanie całej instalacji pod śmieciucha .. do C.O
Wyjątek to opalanie drzewem ..  z własnego lasu ..

----------


## Elfir

> Kierując się  doświadczeniem  naszej firmy również w projektowaniu możemy podpowiedzieć, że naprawdę przy niewielkich zmianach w projekcie można zaoszczędzić około 100tys. złoty na budowie domu nie zmieniając wiele w jego użyteczności.


Aż tyle?
Chyba w projekcie składającym się z samych wykuszy, balkoników, wolich oczek, kolumienek  i złotych klamek  :big grin:

----------


## swierczek

> Prosty dom pasywny, da się wybudować taniej niż zwykły. JAK? zaraz gdzie przecież donoszą że to jest 2x tyle ? a ty piszesz że tańszy.
> Kominów brak, brak C.O .. okazjonalne dogrzanie się podczerwienią lub żarówką alla kwoka.


Instalacja to nie jest jakiś gigantyczny koszt. Mnie od pasywnego odrzuciła wizja kupowania sześciokomorowych szyb i w ogóle budowanie domu o aparycji bunkra (ściany na ponad pół metra, małe okna... W moim domu (Porotherm + prawie 20 cm wełny o bardzo niskiej lambdzie) i tak U ścian zbliża się do ściany w domu pasywnym. Dalej już się jednak nie chciałem posuwać, żeby sobie nie obrzydzić mieszkania w domu jednorodzinnym  :wink:

----------


## giman

Dzięki za wszystkie wpisy, parę pomysłów zanotowałem w głowie.
Pewnie pojawią się jeszcze nowe  :wink:

----------


## Groszek80

Z rzeczy oszczędnościowych polecam na ściany nośne Porotherm 25 E3 - to jest odchudzony pustak ceramiczny 25 cm, który jest trochę lżejszy od pierwowzoru, ma minimalnie mniejszą nośność i akustykę. Patrząc jednak na cenę za m2 i parametry jakie ma jest to naprawdę bardzo udany pustak  :smile:

----------


## giman

> Z rzeczy oszczędnościowych polecam na ściany nośne Porotherm 25 E3


Właśnie jestem na etapie dumania z czego to zbudować. Jak poczytałem trochę netu to mi zostało - silka, ceramika poryzowana, keramzyt prefabrykat - czyli sporo i dalej nie wiem. Ten E3 to ceramika poryzowana tylko jakaś tańsza, z czego wynika taniość czym się rożni od innych ceramik?

----------


## Lapeno

Budowa zajęła nam rok, projektowanie domu 4 miesiące. Uważam, że za mało pomęczyliśmy architekta, ale tragedii nie ma.
Wyszły natomiast extra koszty, których nie wzieliśmy pod rozwagę - a można było przyoszczędzić.

1. Umiejscowienie domu - my daliśmy dalej od drogi. Fajnie, ale jak położyliśmy polbruk to już nie fajnie. 90 zł x 320 m2 - kupa siana utopiona w kostce.
2. Wysokość pomieszczeń. Lubimy wysoko - 3 metry na parterze, 2,6m na piętrze. Super, tylko to skutkuje dużymi kosztami: tynkowania, gładzi, malowania, regipsów.
3. Wielkość pomieszczeń i ich ilość. Uważam, że mamy o jeden pokój za dużo. Można było to zrobić inaczej.

----------


## merbart

Witam
Czytam, myślę i myślę i znowu czytam, tak już prawie od roku. Mój projekt Zawoja Średnia http://www.dom-projekt.pl/projekt-za...ednia,300.html - leży już na półce  :roll eyes:  Cięcie kosztów budowy to temat, który najbardziej mnie interesuje z oczywistych względów. 
Są tacy co twierdzą "nie stać cię to nie buduj" może i mają rację, ale my mamy marzenia. Trochę oszczędności jest i działka też, więc cięcie kosztów czas zacząć. Oryginalny projekt zostanie zmieniony w zakresie rozmieszczenia pomieszczeń: pater - wejście z wiatrołapem, salon połączony z kuchnią, łazienka, pokój śpiocha czyli sypialnia i schody do piwnicy i na poddasze, rezygnujemy z kominka, drzwi tarasowe szt 1 drugie fix. Taras ziemny poza płytą.
Poddasze - prawie bez zmian. Walka trwa na temat balkonów, żona chce jeden a ja zero, pewnie zostanie jeden  :wink: . kąt dachu zmniejszony do 30 st. bez okien dachowych, jeden komin, piwnica pod całością bez ocieplenia tylko izolacja hydro. Większość prac będę chciał wykonać sam jak zdrowie pozwoli. Instalacje - hydro, woda i elektryczna bez kosztów robocizny. Ogrzewanie jak i woda CWU będzie z kotła węglowego, podłogówka w łazienkach i kuchni reszta kaloryfery na grawitacji. Chciałbym ograniczyć koszty głównie własną pracą i brakiem nowoczesnych bajerów.

----------


## jajmar

> Ogrzewanie jak i woda CWU będzie z kotła węglowego, podłogówka w łazienkach i kuchni reszta kaloryfery na grawitacji.


O grzaniu węglem nie będę pisał. Jestem na NIE.  

Pędzenie podłogówki w łazience kotłem węglowym to raczej drogie jest w sensie instalacji. Robienie mieszacza na jedna czy dwie łazienki bez sensu.
Grawitacyjna instalacja CO,  i 2" rury chciałbym to zobaczyć. Od lat się tak praktycznie nie robi. 

Co do cięcia kosztów - to dokładanie piwnicy to nie jest cięcie kosztów.Piwnice rozumiem ale to wydatek lekko licząc ~30 tyś.

----------


## merbart

> O grzaniu węglem nie będę pisał. Jestem na NIE.  
> 
> Pędzenie podłogówki w łazience kotłem węglowym to raczej drogie jest w sensie instalacji. Robienie mieszacza na jedna czy dwie łazienki bez sensu.
> Grawitacyjna instalacja CO,  i 2" rury chciałbym to zobaczyć. Od lat się tak praktycznie nie robi. 
> 
> Co do cięcia kosztów - to dokładanie piwnicy to nie jest cięcie kosztów.Piwnice rozumiem ale to wydatek lekko licząc ~30 tyś.


Grzanie węglem nie musi być drogie i trujące. Przerabiałem temat w zeszłym roku stojąc przed decyzją zakupu kotła. Więcej na temat palenia węglem i doboru mocy kotła do nowych czy starych domów na http://czysteogrzewanie.pl/ polecam.
Piwnica powstanie ze względu na budowę na szkodach górniczych i zasypywanie piachem wykopu jest nie opłacalne. W piwnicy będzie kotłownia, pomieszczenia gospodarcze, warsztat itp Piwnica nie będzie mieszkalna. Dodatkowo eliminuję budowę budynku gospodarczego czy garażu. 
Grawitacji nie robi się na 2" rurach to prawda bo niema potrzeby. Do podłogówki myślę wykorzystać wodę z podgrzewania CWU lub z bufora. 
Takie są na chwile obecną moje przemyślenia, do budowy mam jeszcze sporo czasu i możliwe że jeszcze coś zmienię. 
Każda uwaga jest dla mnie cenna. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> Grzanie węglem nie musi być drogie i trujące.


Byś się wstydził...
Ogrzewanie ekosyfem jest i drogie i trujące i właśnie od takich inwestorów mam sadzę na parapetach.



> Piwnica powstanie ze względu na budowę na szkodach górniczych


Można taniej to rozwiązać i bez piwnicy,która nie jest konieczna na szkody górnicze.
Ja też mam szkody III kat.

----------


## merbart

> Byś się wstydził...
> Ogrzewanie ekosyfem jest i drogie i trujące i właśnie od takich inwestorów mam sadzę na parapetach.
> 
> Można taniej to rozwiązać i bez piwnicy,która nie jest konieczna na szkody górnicze.
> Ja też mam szkody III kat.


Witam
Węgla nie trzeba się wstydzić. Wstydzić się powinni Ci, którzy nie odrobili lekcji z zakresu obsługi kotła, sposobu palenia węglem i doboru mocy kotła do zapotrzebowania. Przewymiarowany kocioł produkuje smołę i sadzę - i to jest wstyd na całą okolicę. Sadza na Twoim parapecie jest właśnie od takich inwestorów. Ja mam tyle na tema węgla i nie chcę tego tematu kontynuować. Po szerszą wiedzę odsyłam na forum info-ogrzewania.

Co do kosztów to analizuje zmniejszenie fundamentów o 1m po dłuższej ścianie kosztem powierzchni. 
Jakoś domu bez piwnicy sobie nie wyobrażam, a przeciwwskazań niema jeśli chodzi o szkody górnicze (u mnie II kat), ale musi być pod całym budynkiem. Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad fundamentami, tradycyjne ławy czy jak sugerował mi kierbud - tzw. pół płyta.

----------


## karamba1

> Witam
> Węgla nie trzeba się wstydzić. Wstydzić się powinni Ci, którzy nie odrobili lekcji z zakresu obsługi kotła, sposobu palenia węglem i doboru mocy kotła do zapotrzebowania. Przewymiarowany kocioł produkuje smołę i sadzę - i to jest wstyd na całą okolicę. Sadza na Twoim parapecie jest właśnie od takich inwestorów. Ja mam tyle na tema węgla i nie chcę tego tematu kontynuować. Po szerszą wiedzę odsyłam na forum info-ogrzewania.


A wylot z komina sadzę,że skierujesz do wnętrza domu ? Będzie cieplej a jak skierujesz tam to odpowiedz,czemu wyrzucasz syf w komina na zewnątrz i zasyfiasz nim powietrze ?
Czy masz już zrobione OZC swojego domu ? Czy kupisz do siebie nie przewymiarowany kocioł o mocy max.6kW ? Są takie czy jednak będziesz musiał przewymiarować i produkować smołę i sadzę ?




> Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad fundamentami, tradycyjne ławy czy jak sugerował mi kierbud - tzw. pół płyta.


No nie gadaj,że Kurpas,ten leśny dziadek z wiedzą jeszcze PRL-owską nie mający zielonego pojęcia o technologiach wspólczesnych budowy ale co tu się dziwić jak do nowych domów wokoło pakuje się syf wszelaki jakby to były jaskinie a nie domy a co najmniej lata 80-te  :wink: 
Wiem jak wyglada ta pół-płyta bo kilka budów na niej wokól siebie widziałem,powiem jedno,masakra jak inwestorzy a przede wszystkim konstruktor(sądzę,że Kurpas) nie myślą...

----------


## merbart

> No nie gadaj,że Kurpas,ten leśny dziadek z wiedzą jeszcze PRL-owską nie mający zielonego pojęcia o technologiach wspólczesnych budowy ale co tu się dziwić jak do nowych domów wokoło pakuje się syf wszelaki jakby to były jaskinie a nie domy a co najmniej lata 80-te 
> Wiem jak wyglada ta pół-płyta bo kilka budów na niej wokól siebie widziałem,powiem jedno,masakra jak inwestorzy a przede wszystkim konstruktor(sądzę,że Kurpas) nie myślą...


U mnie kierować budową ma p. Adamczyk. Jak dobrze zrozumiałem to pół-płyta ma wyglądać tak ławy po obrysie budynku i pod ścianą nośną, reszta zbrojona prętami połączonymi ze zbrojeniem ław i całość wylana betonem. Ławy posadowione głębiej tak aby całość po wylaniu tworzyło równą płytę. Uzyskana powierzchnia ma być posadzką piwnicy. Takie rozwiązanie wstępnie zaproponował kierbud. 
Proszę o wyrażenia waszej opinii.

----------


## Arturo72

> U mnie kierować budową ma p. Adamczyk. Jak dobrze zrozumiałem to pół-płyta ma wyglądać tak ławy po obrysie budynku i pod ścianą nośną, reszta zbrojona prętami połączonymi ze zbrojeniem ław i całość wylana betonem. Ławy posadowione głębiej tak aby całość po wylaniu tworzyło równą płytę. Uzyskana powierzchnia ma być posadzką piwnicy. Takie rozwiązanie wstępnie zaproponował kierbud. 
> Proszę o wyrażenia waszej opinii.


Dokładnie tak jest,ale jak już proponowano Ci pół-płytę to czemu nie zaproponowano tańszej i prostszej w wykonaniu tradycyjnej płyty fundamentowej a jak już pełna płyta fundamentowa to żal by było nie izolować jej od spodu.
Chociaż jak upierasz się przy wg mnie zbędnej i drogiej piwnicy to izolujesz jedynie jej strop a podłogę zostawiasz nie izolowaną.
Znajdź konkretnego konstruktora,który zrobi Ci projekt takiej płyty a tych lesnych dziadków zostaw w spokoju.
Ja mam i Kierbuda i konstruktora w jednym z Rudy Ślaskiej i mogę z całego serca polecić bo to kumaty gość i nauczony "nowoczesnej" nauki  :wink: 

Zerknij na przekrój mojej płyty w dzienniku budowy.

----------


## merbart

Witam 
Arturo72 czy podasz mi namiary chętnie skonsultuje.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam 
> Arturo72 czy podasz mi namiary chętnie skonsultuje.


http://www.ppkonstruktor.pl/#plyty
http://www.ppkonstruktor.pl/#oferta
 :smile:

----------


## giman

Lekko w temacie - co zrobiliście w swoim domu a teraz byście z tego zrezygnowali?

----------


## Maciek85

> Lekko w temacie - co zrobiliście w swoim domu a teraz byście z tego zrezygnowali?


Wystarczy chwile poszukac: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...9Bcie-ponownie

Milej lektury!

----------


## byggmol

Ja robił bym dziś dom z nastawieniem na grzanie prądem, na kablach w drugiej taryfie plus kominek rekreacyjnie. ODPADA droga podłogówka, kotłownia, pompa ciepła. Jak będziesz miał dom swojego projektu to da się to zrobić tanio. Oszczędności idą w dziesiątki tyś. zł na systemie ogrzewania. Do chłodzenia&dogrzewania klimatyzator i koniec. No ale ale wiedzy nie miałem odpowiedniej na etapie projektu. 

Co do ziemi, podsypki - można to załatwić za grosze w każdych ilościach. 1 warunek- porozmawiać z jakimś kierowcą jeżdżącym na wywrotce, często mają płacone za wywożenie ziemi czy podsypki przy okazji remontów czy budów dróg. Ja miałem okazje kupić np. ziemię za 20 zł /9m3, bo właśnie był koncert na stadionie i cięzki sprzęt nie mógł wjechać na płytę, a stadion na walach ziemnych. :yes: . szukajcie a znajdziecie.

----------


## Bogate

Witam,

Planuję w tym roku rozpocząć budowę domu Portland 

http://dompasja.pl/?projekty_wordpres=portland

Chciałbym trochę ograniczyć koszty budowy, myślę o kilku zmianach już na etapie projektu.

1. Zmienić materiał z którego będę budował ściany
2. Zmienić dach na tańszy
3. Zlikwidować dwa pomieszczenia- wc i kotłownię- przez to zmniejszy się powierzchnia domu i dachu. 
4.Poprzez przejście na pompę ciepła zlikwiduję komin. Zlikwiduję też kominek
5. Poddasze nie będzie użytkowe więc nie ma sensu montować okien dachowych. 

Co myślicie o tym? może ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś pomysły jak zejść z kosztów. Nie chcę wybudować domu za 100 tys zł, ale chce ograniczyć zbędne koszty.

pozdrawiam
Kamil

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam,
> 
> Planuję w tym roku rozpocząć budowę domu Portland 
> 
> http://dompasja.pl/?projekty_wordpres=portland
> 
> Chciałbym trochę ograniczyć koszty budowy, myślę o kilku zmianach już na etapie projektu.
> 
> 1. Zmienić materiał z którego będę budował ściany
> ...


1.Oczywista oczywistość,będzie taniej i cieplej
2.Bez zmian
3.ani w p...ani w oko,nic nie zmienisz i nie będzie nic taniej
4.Kominek i do niego komin możesz zlikwidować w każdej chwili,niezależnie od systemu grzewczego a przy pompie dodatkowo zlikwidujesz komin w kotłowni.
5.Zmienić projekt na dom z poddaszem nie użytkowym,będzie znacznie taniej w realizacji.

----------


## Elfir

zmienić projekt

----------


## merbart

Dawno nic nie było o cięciu kosztów więc, coś napiszę. Moja budowa ruszyła, jak na razie wszystko własnymi siłami zbrojenie płyty, zalewanie i murowanie bloczków. Jak do tej pory: na płytę 11x8,5x 0,25 zbrojoną fi 12 na oczko 12,5cm zalaną betonem B25 w ilości 26,5m3 - wyszło 10 tyś. (w tym piasek zasypowy, folia pod płytą i drobiazgi). Pytanie czy dużo?? Sami ocenicie. 
Wiem jedno pytać po hurtowniach o materiały i negocjować ceny - dużo można zaoszczędzić.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Clinu

> Dawno nic nie było o cięciu kosztów więc, coś napiszę. Moja budowa ruszyła, jak na razie wszystko własnymi siłami zbrojenie płyty, zalewanie i murowanie bloczków. Jak do tej pory: na płytę 11x8,5x 0,25 zbrojoną fi 12 na oczko 12,5cm zalaną betonem B25 w ilości 26,5m3 - wyszło 10 tyś. (w tym piasek zasypowy, folia pod płytą i drobiazgi). Pytanie czy dużo?? Sami ocenicie. 
> Wiem jedno pytać po hurtowniach o materiały i negocjować ceny - dużo można zaoszczędzić.
> Pozdrawiam


Zaintrygowałeś mnie tą ceną za płytę. Mógłbyś coś więcej o niej opowiedzieć? jak kształtowały się koszty stali, betonu, robót ziemnych i najważniejsze, czy dawałeś izolację jakąś (bo ja liczyłem dla swojej i za 10k to mi XPS wychodzi niemalże)
Z góry dzięki, pozdrawiam

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

moim zdaniem na koszty realizacji budynku wpływają :
1. *LOKALIZACJA DZIAŁKI* BUDOWLANEJ - niektóre działki wymuszają podwyższone koszty związane np. z posadowieniem obiektu ( kiepskie grunty, mocne spadki istniejącego terenu, ... itd ) , czy też np. oddalone od działki sieci uzbrojenia technicznego generujące drogie przyłącza budynku do sieci.
2. *PROGRAM FUNKCJONALNO UŻYTKOWY* budynku - w głównej mierze jest określany przez przyszłego użytkownika budynku, ale niejednokrotnie jest "koncertem życzeń" nieadekwatnym w stosunku do faktycznych potrzeb użytkowych. W skrajnym przypadku np. garaż dwustanowiskowy jest większy od pokoju dziennego.
3. *FORMA obiektu* + *KONSTRUKCJA* + *INSTALACJE* - im bardziej zwarta, czytelna bryła, forma obiektu ( bez " fajerwerków " ) tym tańsza realizacja obiektu. Konstrukcja i Instalacje powinny być w 100% dopasowane do formy, programu użytkowego ... no i jest różnica między stropem np. drewnianym, a płytą zelbetową.
4. *WYKOŃCZENIA ZEWNĘTRZNE /WEWNĘTRZNE* - temat "rzeka" , różnice cenowe kolosalne w doborze materiałów wykończeniowych, np. od pokrycia dachu gontem bitumicznym, po dachówkę ceramiczną

... a w samym projektowaniu należy wiedzieć, na czym warto ( można ) oszczędzać, a na czym się nie opłaca

----------


## radar22

Jakie są plusy usunięcia balkonów? czy to faktycznie spory koszt budowy?

----------


## Elfir

największym plusem jest brak problemów z balkonem - starczy poczytać na forum jak ciężko się go izoluje, zabezpiecza przed wilgocią.

----------


## giman

Myślę, że balkon to kwestia podejścia, gustu i zakładanej funkcjonalności. Oczywiście jest to też kwestia izolacji, mostków cieplnych itd.

Z mojej perspektywy nie wyobrażam sobie domu jednorodzinnego z balkonem z drugiej strony nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkania w bloku bez balkonu.

----------


## domino34

> Jakie są plusy usunięcia balkonów? czy to faktycznie spory koszt budowy?


Ja właśnie robiłem dwa balkony (każdy 2,5m2). Koszty tego są zawrotne. Napiszę trochę o nich:

- Pomijam koszt wylania płyty balkonowej (wylali razem ze stropem) 

-Jakaś specjalna zaprawa na zrobienie warstwy spadkowej + jakiś grunt -250zł
- Papa sbs zgrzewalna 110zł
- folia 0.3 - 40zł
- Styropian 5cm (mało, ale lepsze niż nic) - 1,5 paczki - 100zł - a to tylko od góry i po bokach
-  Wylewka - lepszy cement, piach, żwir + plastyfikator + siatka na zbrojenie (takie jak do wylewek) - 88zł (bo tylko cement musiałem kupić)
- Jakieś mazidło dwuskładnikowe do izolacji - przeciwwodnej - 590zł (dwa worki +dwa płyny)

A gdzie jeszcze płytki, klej elastyczny, i ta barierka. Nie jest to ciężkie do zrobienia, ale niestety kosztuje.

Oczywiście robiłem sam, bo raz że nikt nie chciał,a dwa, że taniej. Nadal koszty zawrotne i będę szczęśliwy jak w 3 tys się zmieszcze. Wniosek - jak nie musicie to nie róbcie, ale z drugiej strony pamiętajcie, że czasem balkon pełni funkcje w bryle. U mnie np jest to osłona drzwi wejściowych (przed deszczem i słońcem), oraz konieczne dopełnienie bryły - bez tego bryła jest szpetna. Dodatkowo moim zdaniem te portfenetry to jest dopiero ohyda wizualna - coś jak kot bez ogona

----------


## Elfir

barierka chyba najwięcej kosztuje.

Jak masz płytę wylana razem ze stropem a nieocieploną od dołu, to będzie ci tam nieźle przemarzać.

----------


## domino34

> barierka chyba najwięcej kosztuje.
> 
> Jak masz płytę wylana razem ze stropem a nieocieploną od dołu, to będzie ci tam nieźle przemarzać.


A wiesz, że cegła jest czerwona, a niebo niebieskie? Ocieplenie balkonu z  5 stron to oczywistość, ale część się robi razem z hydroizolacją, a cześć podczas robienia elewacji.

----------


## Arturo72

> A wiesz, że cegła jest czerwona, a niebo niebieskie? Ocieplenie balkonu z  5 stron to oczywistość, ale część się robi razem z hydroizolacją, a cześć podczas robienia elewacji.


Podłogę balkonu też izolujesz termicznie żeby nie było mostka tearmicznego ?
Zachowujesz ciągłości izolacji pionowej ?

----------


## domino34

> Podłogę balkonu też izolujesz termicznie żeby nie było mostka tearmicznego ?


Przeczytaj kilka postów wcześniej to się dowiesz. Nie wiem jak inaczej rozumieć określenie "z pięciu stron". Jedyne co to nie dałem tych specjalnych łączników izolacyjnych.




> Zachowujesz ciągłości izolacji pionowej ?


Tak, No chyba, że kawałek folii o grubości 2 x 0.3mm stanowi dla Ciebie ogromny  liniowy mostek termiczny

----------


## giman

Co na etapie projektu i później budowy przewidzieć, wykonać jeśli budując parterówkę dostrzegam duże prawdopodobieństwo, że w perspektywie 5-15 lat będę adaptował strych?

----------


## merbart

> Zaintrygowałeś mnie tą ceną za płytę. Mógłbyś coś więcej o niej opowiedzieć? jak kształtowały się koszty stali, betonu, robót ziemnych i najważniejsze, czy dawałeś izolację jakąś (bo ja liczyłem dla swojej i za 10k to mi XPS wychodzi niemalże)
> Z góry dzięki, pozdrawiam


Sory że tak późno odpisuje, buduje sam i brak czasu i czasami sił by coś na klikać. Zastanawiam się jak "samoroby" prowadzą swoje dzienniki.
Stali na sama płytę poszło ok 2t - kupowałem 2,2t  za 3,7tyś. bo mam jeszcze 10 słupów żelbetowych. Beton 216 za m3. Roboty ziemne 1,7tyś wykop piwnicy pod całym budynkiem na 1,8m w ziemi. Płyta jest docelowo podłogą w piwnicy, nie przewiduję wylewki. Nie izolowałem termicznie, pod płytą jest piasek i folia. 
Na dzień dzisiejszy mam wymurowane ściany piwnicy, opaprane czarnym mazidłem i owinięte folią kubełkową, drenaż wokół płyty. Schody zaszałowane i zazbrojone. Kupiona stal na strop, tysiące wkrętów, gwoździ, śrub i piw. Wszystkie koszty materiału 18 tyś - robota własna.
Czekam w tej chwili na ekipę do zrobienia stropu, niestety poddałem się bo brakuje mi rąk i nóg do zaszałowania.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Clinu

> Sory że tak późno odpisuje, buduje sam i brak czasu i czasami sił by coś na klikać. Zastanawiam się jak "samoroby" prowadzą swoje dzienniki.
> Stali na sama płytę poszło ok 2t - kupowałem 2,2t  za 3,7tyś. bo mam jeszcze 10 słupów żelbetowych. Beton 216 za m3. Roboty ziemne 1,7tyś wykop piwnicy pod całym budynkiem na 1,8m w ziemi. Płyta jest docelowo podłogą w piwnicy, nie przewiduję wylewki. Nie izolowałem termicznie, pod płytą jest piasek i folia. 
> Na dzień dzisiejszy mam wymurowane ściany piwnicy, opaprane czarnym mazidłem i owinięte folią kubełkową, drenaż wokół płyty. Schody zaszałowane i zazbrojone. Kupiona stal na strop, tysiące wkrętów, gwoździ, śrub i piw. Wszystkie koszty materiału 18 tyś - robota własna.
> Czekam w tej chwili na ekipę do zrobienia stropu, niestety poddałem się bo brakuje mi rąk i nóg do zaszałowania.
> Pozdrawiam


Ok, to zmienia postać rzeczy, pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

" Etap projektu - etap cięcia kosztów budowy " ... bardzo podoba mi się ten temat  :smile:  tylko czytając FM ma to realnie słabe, rzeczywiste "przełożenie".

A przecież na etapie opracowywania projektu ( poza elementami budynku, które muszą być realizowane zgodnie z przepisami ) jest podejmowanych 100% decyzji przekładających się wprost proporcjonalnie do kosztów realizacji obiektu. Przesunięcie ( w dużym skrócie ) " kreseczki " ściany zewnętrznej w projekcie o 1cm w prawo / w lewo, to np. wartość samochodu, albo np. wykończenia projektowanej łazienki.

----------


## Clinu

> " Etap projektu - etap cięcia kosztów budowy " ... bardzo podoba mi się ten temat  tylko czytając FM ma to realnie słabe, rzeczywiste "przełożenie".
> 
> [...]


Nauka na błędach jest najefektywniejszą formą nauki, dlatego fajnie, że jest forum i możemy uczyć się na błędach cudzych  :big tongue:  Jest to już o wiele mniej efektywne, ale i o wiele tańsze  :smile: 

Zgadzam się, że w większości ludzie nie są świadomi konsekwencji przesuwania tych kresek. Gdyby podeszli bardziej świadomie do tej kwestii, to na forum byłoby o wiele mniej wątków.

----------


## Elfir

Ten wątek jest ewidentnie dla tych, co nie mają dużych funduszy na budowę.
I dla takich osób, jak zauważył Łukasz, największe oszczędności powstają na etapie mądrego projektu i ograniczania potrzeb do tych niezbędnych, ale zapewniających komfort życia.

----------


## giman

> Przesunięcie ( w dużym skrócie ) " kreseczki " ściany zewnętrznej w projekcie o 1cm w prawo / w lewo, to np. wartość samochodu, albo np. wykończenia projektowanej łazienki.


Poproszę jeden dwa konkretne przykłady z życia co zostało zmienione/uwzględnione aby było taniej  :smile: 





> największe oszczędności powstają na etapie mądrego projektu i ograniczania potrzeb do tych niezbędnych, ale zapewniających komfort życia.


Póki co dom został odchudzony ze ~150m2 do ~130m2.
Dużo wcześniej dom "stracił" garaż, będzie wiata.

Ale mam poczucie, że nadal mało wiem jak przyoszczędzić bez dziadowania.

----------


## Elfir

po pierwsze - nie da się wybudować domu bez pieniędzy. 
Po drugie - uwagi Łukasza dotyczyły podejścia niektórych inwestorów w stylu: "poszerzymy garaż o pół metra, to przecież nie może dużo kosztować"

----------


## Clinu

> [...]
> Po drugie - uwagi Łukasza dotyczyły podejścia niektórych inwestorów w stylu: "poszerzymy garaż o pół metra, to przecież nie może dużo kosztować"


To akurat byłoby jeszcze do przyjęcia.
Ignorancja niektórych sięga dalej... wystarczy popatrzeć na tematy typu: czy wybuduję to za... zł, albo dom za ... zł, czy dam radę?
Czasem są tam przedstawiane projekty, gdzie sam dach będzie kosztował 60 koła i zastanawianie się, co zrobić by było taniej, ale żeby te 3 balkony jednak zostały

----------


## merbart

Przerobiłem mój projekt 100 razy, przerysowałem każde piętro do CAD'a, wiem, że przesunięcie komina = zmianą konstrukcji dachu, itp. Drobna zmiana na niższym poziomie generuje zmianę wyżej (na wyższym poziomie). Ale te zmiany nie muszą być kosztowne, szczególnie dla "samorobów". Oczywiście firmy liczą słono za zmiany w projektach a w szczególności jak muszą sami przemyśleć te zmiany. Moim zdaniem balkony, wykurz, ilość kominów, kąt dachu i firmy to największy koszt budowy.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Poproszę jeden dwa konkretne przykłady z życia co zostało zmienione/uwzględnione aby było taniej


- zamiana ( bez zmiany geometrii ) np. schodów betonowych wspornikowych ( np. ) na schody drewniane na belkach drewnianych
- zmiana dachówki ceramicznej, na gont ( tym samym możliwa lżejsza więźba dachu, mniej drewna ... )
- zmiana więźby dachu z tradycyjnej drewnianej ( krokwie, jętki, ... ) na dach systemowy drewniany
- sam kształt budynku ( jak pisałem o "kreskach" ) przekłada się bardzo mocno na koszty lub też ( np) "być albo nie być" balkonu, czy też bardziej i mniej drogich rolet nadokiennych ( przykład ), innych bardziej lub mniej potrzebnych elementów budynku
- prozaiczny : okap dachu - inaczej będzie kosztował ten, który ma 1 - 1,5m, inaczej ( np. ) o wysięgu 30 cm
- odwodnienie - cynk tytan / PCV / rynny stalowe ...
- dom parterowy / dom z poddaszem użytkowym / dom Piętrowy ...  o tym samym metrażu - to różne wyceny i koszty realizacji ...
- itd, itd ... można by mnożyć ... a gdzie tam instalacje / konstrukcja / zagospodarowanie

----------


## agao_83

Łukasz co wg ciebie jest tańszym rozwiązaniem - dach bezokapowy, czy dach z małym okapem np. 30cm?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Im więcej okapu tym większe koszty, więźba, dachówka, podbitka itp

----------


## agao_83

tak samo właśnie myślę, dlatego chcę bezokapowy dach, tym bardziej ze do naszej prostokątnej, parterowej stodoły wg mnie super pasuje. Zastanawiam się tylko, czy nie będzie dużej różnicy w cenie orynnowania, ponoć jest droższe niż przy normalnym dachu z okapem

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

system bezokapowy ( zazwyczaj wg rozwiązań systemowych ) jest świetny ! , ale i droższy w stosunku do tradycyjnych rynien i rur spustowych. Ma w sobie więcej elementów, wymaga większej precyzji wykonawczej, jako "system" nie ma możliwości zastąpienia jednego elementu innym oraz wymusza odprowadzanie wody deszczowej do zbiornika wody deszczowej lub kanalizacji deszczowej, czyli mamy dodatkowy systemem rur, zbiorników, osadników, .... wokół budynku.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

agao_83 - Mnie system GAL... bezokapowy wyniósł 2000 zł z maskownicą (długość ścian 24 MB, dwie rury spustowe). Nie wiem ile kosztuje zwykły system. Może system trochę droższy ale odchodzą dodatkowe elementy związane z okapem

----------


## agao_83

u nas długość ściany będzie ok 16m. 2000zł to już z tymi wszystkimi elementami, o których mówi Łukasz - zbiorniki, rurki itd.?

----------


## moniss

Z tego co kiedyś dowiedziałam się w rozmowie z konstruktorem, zmiana pokrycia dachu z dachówki na coś lżejszego nie ma aż tak dużego wpływu na cenę więźby, jak się powszechnie uważa. A już zwłaszcza przy niedużych domach z nieskomplkowanymi dachami. 
 Poza tym zamieniając dachówkę na gont bitumiczny należy pamiętać też o zrobieniu sztywnego poszycia (deskowanie+papa, albo niekoniecznie z papą: deskowanie na pióro i wpust/ płyty OSB/sklejka wodoodporna) co generuje dodatkowe koszty.
Kolejny punkt, to żywotność materału i tutaj tradycyjna dachówka powinna dłużej poleżeć nam na dachu niż gont czy blacha. 

Więźba tradycyjna a wiązary dachowe. Jak wynika z wypowiedzi na tym forum, ceny więźby mogą być bardzo różne. Czasami cena (wraz z robocizną) jest niższa niż więźby tradycyjnej, czasami wyższa, a czasami bardzo zbliżona. Jeśli masz w projekcie dach dwuspadowy i więźbę krokwiową lub krokwiowo-jętkową, to tradycyjna i tak dużo nie wyjdzie. 
 A dach płaski też drogo nie wychodzi, a pozbywamy się wydatków na więźbę, a do tego dachówki czy gont już nas nie kuszą  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

Po opisie problemów z blachą w jednym z wątków, nie chciałabym tego materiału na dachu.

----------


## kaszpir007

> system bezokapowy ( zazwyczaj wg rozwiązań systemowych ) jest świetny ! , ale i droższy w stosunku do tradycyjnych rynien i rur spustowych. Ma w sobie więcej elementów, wymaga większej precyzji wykonawczej, jako "system" nie ma możliwości zastąpienia jednego elementu innym oraz wymusza odprowadzanie wody deszczowej do zbiornika wody deszczowej lub kanalizacji deszczowej, czyli mamy dodatkowy systemem rur, zbiorników, osadników, .... wokół budynku.



U mnie w projekcie domu dach nie ma okapu. Miał być system rynnowy bezokapowy (niewidoczny) ale nie mam do tego zaufania aby woda płynęła sobie w ścianie ...
U mnie będą zamontowane zwykłe rynny i tyle ...

----------


## agao_83

> U mnie w projekcie domu dach nie ma okapu. Miał być system rynnowy bezokapowy (niewidoczny) ale nie mam do tego zaufania aby woda płynęła sobie w ścianie ...
> U mnie będą zamontowane zwykłe rynny i tyle ...


Można zamontować zwykłe rynny? Nie ma przeciwwskazań żadnych?

----------


## pesce

Bardzo ciekawy wątek. Sama jestem na etapie koncepcji . Planowałam mały domek w stylu z7 , z8, szpaka, bursztyna czy słonecznego a tu maz mi wywinął numer i muszę mieć czwarty pokój. Na dodatek działka, którą kupuję ma bardzo nieregularny kształt i ostatecznie wychodzi na to, ze muszę szukać domu na wąską działkę , lub z poddaszem.
Mysle i szukam rozwiązań jak to zrobic żeby było z czego urwać juz na etapie projektu.
Ostatecznie bedzie projekt indywidualny, tylko cały czas biję sie z myślami czy parterówkę, czy stodołę z poddaszem.
Zawsze chciałam parterówkę jako dom bez schodów, bez stropu lanego, z lekkimi wiązarami i blachą. Odpada ocieplenie dachu, okna dachowe, ocieplenie szczytów, czy nawet murowanie ich.
Teraz widzę ze jeden dodatkowy pokój to nie tylko 9-10 m2 podłogi, ale przede wszystkim fundamenty, dach, niewykluczone ze podciągi , komunikacja, kolejne drzwi, okno.ostatecznie wyjście na poddasze i podrożenie inwestycji.
Do męża to nie dociera, chce mieć pokój dla siebie. Ma sporo racji, ale ja wiem i zdaje sobie sprawę z konsekwencji zmiany decyzji.


Na pewno projekt bedzie maksymalnie prosty, z jednym kominem, wiązary  i blacha na dachu ( teraz muszę poczytać o tych kłopotach z blachą, o których pisała Elfir)
Jesli ktoś ma czas i ochotę zapraszam do mojego rozważnika.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Można zamontować zwykłe rynny? Nie ma przeciwwskazań żadnych?


Oczywiście że można ...



To są alternatywne sposoby montażu tego systemu ...

U mnie będą zwykłe rynny i zwykły system rurowy , tak jak na zdjeciu z lewej strony (dach nie będzie miał okapu).

Ja nie widzę sensu ładowac rur w mur ...
Coś sie rozszczelni , zapcha i bedzie problem ...

Wolę zwykłe rynny i rury. Może i mniej ładnie wygląda , ale jak dla mnie pewniej i taniej ..

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

W bezokapowym rury ładuje się w warstwę ocieplenia a nie w mur. Różne są szkoły, bezokapowy łądnie wygląda - fakt. Ja się zdecydowąłme na bezokapowy.

Agao - cena którą podałem dotyczy rynien, maskownic, rur spustowych itp. Co zrobisz od rur spustowych to już Twoje decyzja

----------


## Elfir

> Ja nie widzę sensu ładowac rur w mur ...
> Coś sie rozszczelni , zapcha i bedzie problem ...
> 
> Wolę zwykłe rynny i rury. Może i mniej ładnie wygląda , ale jak dla mnie pewniej i taniej ..



Tego się właśnie obawiałam i u nas rynna też jest na wierzchu, chociaż pewnie ładniej wyglądałaby elewacja ze schowaną.

----------


## Elfir

> Teraz widzę ze jeden dodatkowy pokój to nie tylko 9-10 m2 podłogi, ale przede wszystkim fundamenty, dach, niewykluczone ze podciągi , komunikacja,


Wnęka w salonie, zamykana drzwiami. 



Chociaż mojego męża słychać czasem na ulicy, jak gra...

----------


## kaszpir007

> W bezokapowym rury ładuje się w warstwę ocieplenia a nie w mur. Różne są szkoły, bezokapowy łądnie wygląda - fakt. Ja się zdecydowąłme na bezokapowy.
> 
> Agao - cena którą podałem dotyczy rynien, maskownic, rur spustowych itp. Co zrobisz od rur spustowych to już Twoje decyzja


No chyba nie do końca  :smile: 

Rury są ukryte , więc chcąc nie chcąc woda z rynien musi być odprowadzona poprzez rury drenarskie do studni chłonnej ...

Więc zbytnio wyboru nie ma ...

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> chcąc nie chcąc woda z rynien musi być odprowadzona poprzez rury drenarskie do studni chłonnej ...
> Więc zbytnio wyboru nie ma ...


... no właśnie o tym pisałem  :wink:  
- nie po to ( tak sobie myślę ) został stworzony system odwodnienia chowany w ścianie, aby np. rury spustowe kończyć nad poziomem przyległego terenu lub też  montować go na zewnątrz ściany ( choć i tak można )

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Więźba tradycyjna a wiązary dachowe. Jak wynika z wypowiedzi na tym forum, ceny więźby mogą być bardzo różne. Czasami cena (wraz z robocizną) jest niższa niż więźby tradycyjnej, czasami wyższa, a czasami bardzo zbliżona. Jeśli masz w projekcie dach dwuspadowy i więźbę krokwiową lub krokwiowo-jętkową, to tradycyjna i tak dużo nie wyjdzie.


... miałem Inwestora z Wielkopolski, któremu projektowałem dom energooszczędny. Zamiana tradycyjnej więźby na wiązary systemowe drewniane dało oszczędności faktyczne w trakcie realizacji obiektu na poziomie 20 tys.-zł. Szybko mu się spłacił projekt indywidualny  :wink:  natomiast masz rację, wyceny ( czy też różnice ) robocizny są olbrzymie, ( w materiale trochę mniejsze - zależy między innymi od regionu ) , ale też i można wysyłać do woli zapytania ofertowe i sprawdzać firmy X razy.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Wnęka w salonie, zamykana drzwiami. 
> 
> 
> 
> Chociaż mojego męża słychać czasem na ulicy, jak gra...


... bardzo fajna wnęka. Taki mini gabinecik

----------


## Clinu

> Bardzo ciekawy wątek. Sama jestem na etapie koncepcji . Planowałam mały domek w stylu z7 , z8, szpaka, bursztyna czy słonecznego a tu maz mi wywinął numer i muszę mieć czwarty pokój. Na dodatek działka, którą kupuję ma bardzo nieregularny kształt i ostatecznie wychodzi na to, ze muszę szukać domu na wąską działkę , lub z poddaszem.
> Mysle i szukam rozwiązań jak to zrobic żeby było z czego urwać juz na etapie projektu.
> Ostatecznie bedzie projekt indywidualny, tylko cały czas biję sie z myślami czy parterówkę, czy stodołę z poddaszem.
> Zawsze chciałam parterówkę jako dom bez schodów, bez stropu lanego, z lekkimi wiązarami i blachą. Odpada ocieplenie dachu, okna dachowe, ocieplenie szczytów, czy nawet murowanie ich.
> Teraz widzę ze jeden dodatkowy pokój to nie tylko 9-10 m2 podłogi, ale przede wszystkim fundamenty, dach, niewykluczone ze podciągi , komunikacja, kolejne drzwi, okno.ostatecznie wyjście na poddasze i podrożenie inwestycji.
> Do męża to nie dociera, chce mieć pokój dla siebie. Ma sporo racji, ale ja wiem i zdaje sobie sprawę z konsekwencji zmiany decyzji.
> 
> 
> Na pewno projekt bedzie maksymalnie prosty, z jednym kominem, wiązary  i blacha na dachu ( teraz muszę poczytać o tych kłopotach z blachą, o których pisała Elfir)
> Jesli ktoś ma czas i ochotę zapraszam do mojego rozważnika.


Jeżeli chcesz taniej, to choćbyś dodała te 10m2 do parterówki to i tak będzie tańsza.
Wiadomo, że dojdzie dodatkowa podłoga, ściany i dach, ale jak pójdziesz w piętro to dojdą schody, strop i skosy.
Na komunikację w małym domku parterowym pójdzie ok 8-10% powierzchni, w piętrowym wyjdzie 15-18%

Odnośnie blachy: problem był z jej głośnością, ale to *bardzo* rzadkie.
Zawsze też zakładałem, że będę robił blachę, ale jak porównasz cenę dobrej blachy i niższej półki dachówkę, to się okaże, że blacha jest droższa.
Osobiście wolę słabszą dachówkę niż najlepszą blachę... u siebie kiedyś zrobię dachówkę

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Jeżeli chcesz taniej, to choćbyś dodała te 10m2 do parterówki to i tak będzie tańsza.
> Wiadomo, że dojdzie dodatkowa podłoga, ściany i dach, ale jak pójdziesz w piętro to dojdą schody, strop i skosy.
> Na komunikację w małym domku parterowym pójdzie ok 8-10% powierzchni, w piętrowym wyjdzie 15-18%


- w małym domu ( powiedzmy 100 - 120m2 P.U. ) : TAK, ale dla średnich i większych budynków ( 180 - 200m2P.U. ) te proporcje się najpierw wyrównują, potem idą na korzyść obiektu dwukondygnacyjnego lub parterowego z użytkowym poddaszem. Niekiedy ( zazwyczaj ) Warunki Zabudowy wymuszają dach spadowy np. o kącie 35-45stopni wówczas parterówka może nie mieć swojego logicznego uzasadnienia, skoro dach jest niezbędną, konieczna atrapą, a tym samym 1/3 kubatury budynku jest niewykorzystana użytkowo.
- widziałem gdzieś na FM jak ktoś rysował sobie budynek parterowy +/-200 -250m2 P.U. i przykrywał wynikowym ( zgodnym z Warunkami Zabudowy ) dachem wielospadowym, gdzie strych nieużytkowy zajmował w tym przypadku 150m2 !!! a dyskusja była na temat ... kuchni  :no:

----------


## Iscra

> - widziałem gdzieś na FM jak ktoś rysował sobie budynek parterowy +/-200 -250m2 P.U. i przykrywał wynikowym ( zgodnym z Warunkami Zabudowy ) dachem wielospadowym, gdzie strych nieużytkowy zajmował w tym przypadku 150m2 !!! a dyskusja była na temat ... kuchni


To nawet mogło być u mnie  :big grin:  Z tym, że nie ja sobie rysowałam, a faktycznie taki a nie inny dom miałam wtedy budować. Parterowy dom bardzo mocno nawiązujący do tradycyjnego dworu staropolskiego, co niejako wymuszało mi odpowiednie proporcje i kąt nachylenia dachu  :smile:  Na pewno jednak nie pytałabym "czy da się taki dom postawić do 300 tys"  :big lol: 

Ech, gdyby się nie sypnęło, to byłyby już okolice SSO...  :sad:  A tak to cóż - najprawdopodobniej nie będzie żadnego dworku, bo niewykluczone, że będziemy szukać działki miejskiej, a na takiej dwór po prostu nie przystoi. Wyglądałby karykaturalnie na osiedlu domków jednorodzinnych, obudowany niemal z każdej strony, brrr. 

Ale za to w przypadku działki miejskiej, gdzie mpzp mówi (między innymi oczywiście) o kącie nachylenia dachu między 25 a 40 stopni, myślimy nad nowoczesną architekturą. I też będziemy mieć dylematy jak zmieścić 4 pokoje sypialne, gabinet, kuchnię, 2 łazienki, kotłownię, salon i garaż dwustanowiskowy w parterze. Niewykluczone, że wtedy w celu obniżenia kosztów "wyrzucimy" 3 sypialnie na wyższą kondygnację, ale to wszystko będzie wymagało bardzo długich rozmów z architektem o kosztach budowy każdego z wariantów...

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

mam pamięć wzrokową - ten rzut, który widziałem w żaden sposób "dworku" nie przypominał, pomieszczenia chaotycznie rozlewały się na boki od wirtualnego centrum budynku z głębokim ciemnym korytarzem w strefie nocnej  :wink:  - taki to był zamysł.

----------


## Iscra

Głęboki ciemny korytarz w strefie nocnej to też pasuje...  :big grin:  Ale udało się tę ciemność ograniczyć przez zaprojektowanie przeszklonych drzwi do pralni i z pralni na zewnątrz. Ech, jak żałuję, że tego domu nie zbuduję  :wink: 

Zastanawia mnie, ile może potrwać projektowanie naszego domu teraz, kiedy nasze potrzeby praktycznie się nie zmieniły, ale zmieniła się forma, w jaką chcemy je ubrać. Tak z ciekawości - inwestor mający bardzo konkretne wytyczne i potrzeby odnośnie metrażu pomieszczeń, ich usytuowania względem stron świata oraz wstępnego umeblowania (czyli co MUSI się zmieścić) ułatwia pracę czy raczej utrudnia?  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Tak z ciekawości - inwestor mający bardzo konkretne wytyczne i potrzeby odnośnie metrażu pomieszczeń, ich usytuowania względem stron świata oraz wstępnego umeblowania (czyli co MUSI się zmieścić) ułatwia pracę czy raczej utrudnia?


- jeżeli tzw. PROGRAM FUNKCJONALNO - UŻYTKOWY ( czyli wytyczne Inwestora ) jest doprecyzowany, uszczegółowiony z jego strony - to jak najbardziej ułatwia pracę architektowi. 
Gorzej natomiast, jeżeli PROGRAM jest przedstawiany w formie graficznej "rozwiązań projektowych" ( niekiedy nazywany przez Inwestora " gotową koncepcją" ), ponieważ w większości przypadków obejmuje rozplanowanie i powiązanie pomieszczeń między sobą, z pominięciem *np.* docelowej formy obiektu, która jest w tym przypadku tylko wynikową "obudową" pomieszczeń. Jednym słowem architektura, jako taka jest w tym przypadku nieobecna lub występuje w formie mocno uproszczonej. Są oczywiście wyjątki od reguły ...

----------


## marcelix

Panie Łukaszu bardzo Pan broni swojej grupy zawodowej. Przekonany jestem ze jest Pan świetnym specjalistą. Moje doświadczenia z architektami są jednak odmienne. Może jest to kwestia nie dużego miasta/ domków jednorodzinnych/ cen projektów.  Odniosłem wrażenie ze wszyscy architekci z którymi rozmawiałem nie mają nawet pojęcia o rzeczach o których Pan pisze. Wiedza z rozwiązań konstrukcyjnych jak i energetycznych była marna. Po prostu marność i przerabianie gotowych projektów z internetu. Dom zaprojektowany przez nas zanieslismy do konstruktora. Człowieka konkretnego a nie kogoś komu wydaje się że jest architektem bo przerabia typówki i to jeszcze z błędami. Pewnie są świetni architekci ale ich nie spotkałem, pewnie projektują gdzieś duże budynki za duże pieniądze.  

Są to tylko moje prywatne przemyślenia człowieka który się na tym nie zna.

----------


## Clinu

> Panie Łukaszu bardzo Pan broni swojej grupy zawodowej. Przekonany jestem ze jest Pan świetnym specjalistą. Moje doświadczenia z architektami są jednak odmienne. Może jest to kwestia nie dużego miasta/ domków jednorodzinnych/ cen projektów.  Odniosłem wrażenie ze wszyscy architekci z którymi rozmawiałem nie mają nawet pojęcia o rzeczach o których Pan pisze. Wiedza z rozwiązań konstrukcyjnych jak i energetycznych była marna. Po prostu marność i przerabianie gotowych projektów z internetu. Dom zaprojektowany przez nas zanieslismy do konstruktora. Człowieka konkretnego a nie kogoś komu wydaje się że jest architektem bo przerabia typówki i to jeszcze z błędami. Pewnie są świetni architekci ale ich nie spotkałem, pewnie projektują gdzieś duże budynki za duże pieniądze.  
> 
> Są to tylko moje prywatne przemyślenia człowieka który się na tym nie zna.


Zanieśliście projekt do konstruktora, który zazwyczaj ma jeszcze bledsze pojęcie o architekturze... tylko, że on nie musi się na tym znać. Skoro wam pomógł, to był to najprawdopodobniej wyjątek od reguły.

Ogólnie to jest bardzo dużo biur projektowych (małych biur głównie adaptujących projekty), które prowadzą konstruktorzy, a architekci tylko autoryzują im te adaptacje/projekty. Taki "architekt" nie uczył się na studiach o formie i planach funkcjonalnych.

Łukasz często daje porady, z których słychać obeznanie w temacie, na które "architekci" nie zwracają szczególnej uwagi.

Mój wpis nie ma na celu nikogo obrazić.

----------


## marcelix

> Zanieśliście projekt do konstruktora, który zazwyczaj ma jeszcze bledsze pojęcie o architekturze... tylko, że on nie musi się na tym znać. Skoro wam pomógł, to był to najprawdopodobniej wyjątek od reguły.
> 
> Ogólnie to jest bardzo dużo biur projektowych (małych biur głównie adaptujących projekty), które prowadzą konstruktorzy, a architekci tylko autoryzują im te adaptacje/projekty. Taki "architekt" nie uczył się na studiach o formie i planach funkcjonalnych.
> 
> Łukasz często daje porady, z których słychać obeznanie w temacie, na które "architekci" nie zwracają szczególnej uwagi.
> 
> Mój wpis nie ma na celu nikogo obrazić.


Doceniam prawdziwych architektów ale Ci od małych domków swoją wiedzą i umiejętnościami przypominają mi szafiarki. Liczy się konkretna wiedzą a nie " może tak będzie pasowało.  O tu zrobimy kreske!" Nie widziałem wiedzy z kompozycji.

----------


## giman

> Niekiedy ( zazwyczaj ) Warunki Zabudowy wymuszają dach spadowy np. o kącie 35-45stopni wówczas parterówka może nie mieć swojego logicznego uzasadnienia, skoro dach jest niezbędną, konieczna atrapą, a tym samym 1/3 kubatury budynku jest niewykorzystana użytkowo.


Ja planuję parterówkę ~130m2 przy warunkach mpzp na dach 35-45 stopni. To przemyślana decyzja. 
Projekt będzie indywidualny. Właśnie czekamy na wstępną koncepcję od pani architekt.
Wierzę w jej umiejętności aranżacji funkcjonalnej przestrzeni do życia. Bo o takich sprawach jak ogrzewanie, wentylacja to opowiada mało sensownie.

----------


## Elfir

takie spotkania chyba powinny być w układzie architekt-inwestor -branżyści  :big grin:

----------


## Iscra

> - jeżeli tzw. PROGRAM FUNKCJONALNO - UŻYTKOWY ( czyli wytyczne Inwestora ) jest doprecyzowany, uszczegółowiony z jego strony - to jak najbardziej ułatwia pracę architektowi. 
> Gorzej natomiast, jeżeli PROGRAM jest przedstawiany w formie graficznej "rozwiązań projektowych" ( niekiedy nazywany przez Inwestora " gotową koncepcją" ), ponieważ w większości przypadków obejmuje rozplanowanie i powiązanie pomieszczeń między sobą, z pominięciem *np.* docelowej formy obiektu, która jest w tym przypadku tylko wynikową "obudową" pomieszczeń. Jednym słowem architektura, jako taka jest w tym przypadku nieobecna lub występuje w formie mocno uproszczonej. Są oczywiście wyjątki od reguły ...


Przyznam się bez bicia, że rysować sobie lubię. Ale nie ma to nigdy na celu zastąpienia pracy architekta, a raczej jest dla mnie zwizualizowaniem swoich potrzeb i tego, co sobie wyobrażam. Przy projektowaniu dworu przedstawiliśmy z mężem wytyczne w formie punktów i to architekt ubierała to w bryłę. Efekt końcowy był taki, że - jak można się było spodziewać  :big grin:  - zrobiła to dużo lepiej niż to, co ja wyrysowałam sobie sama  :smile:  A do ideału doszliśmy po wprowadzeniu różnych poprawek. Mimo, że żadnego rysunku jej nie pokazywałam, to okazało się, że moje pomysły na rozwiązanie przestrzeni były bardzo zbliżone do jej pomysłów, co - nie powiem - ucieszyło mnie  :smile: 




> takie spotkania chyba powinny być w układzie architekt-inwestor -branżyści


ZDECYDOWANIE!  :big grin:

----------


## giman

> takie spotkania chyba powinny być w układzie architekt-inwestor -branżyści


Niewątpliwie masz rację.
Ale architekt w swej pracy zrobił te dziesiątki/setki projektów. W tym czasie spotykał się z branżystami.
Ja na pierwszym, drugim spotkaniu rozmawiam tylko z architektem i gdy poruszamy kwestie instalacyjne to minimum sensowności jednak powinno być.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

*marcelix*
- „ _Dom zaprojektowany przez nas zanieśliśmy do konstruktora_ ” 
– na pewno dom się nie „przewróci” :smile: , ale czy będzie wygodny, funkcjonalny, i cieszył każdego dnia swoimi rozwiązaniami architektonicznymi … ( ? )
bardzo cenię konstruktorów, ale w zakresie ich pracy konstrukcyjnej, optymalizacji konstrukcji, wpisania się prawidłowego w architekturę budynku, … ale na pewno nie jej tworzenia ( również są wyjątki ). 
Przestrzeń użytkowa to nie belki, nadproża, wieńce, …
- „ _cena projektu_ ” ma również duże znaczenie. Inwestorzy ( na szczęście nie wszyscy !!! ) „prą” na cenę minimalną projektu, co wyklucza ( pisząc wprost ) jakość rozwiązań projektowych. Dla mnie to jest oczywiste ( cena / jakość ) – dla Inwestorów już takim nie jest. Gdzieś gubi się drobny szczegół, że to jaką przestrzeń będziemy użytkować, zależy właśnie od projektu w zakresie architektury i w pracę włożoną przez projektanta na tym etapie „procesu inwestycyjnego” … i to kosztuje.
- mam wrażenie, że po +/- 3000 latach istnienia architektury, niektórzy nie wiedzą czym zajmuje się architekt ? i czym jest architektura ?
*giman*
_„ Bo o takich sprawach jak ogrzewanie, wentylacja to opowiada mało sensownie ”_ 
- architekt powinien mieć wiedzę podstawową dot. zarówno konstrukcji, jak również instalacji – i to jest wystarczające, ponieważ współpracuje z projektantem konstrukcji oraz instalacji, łączy i koryguje te branże na etapie opracowywania Projektu Budowlanego. Ja nie muszę wiedzieć, jakie przekroje np. Wentylacji Mechanicznej „pobiegną” nad sufitem PARTERU, ale muszę wcześniej przewidzieć tą przestrzeń, jak również np. możliwość ominięcia belek nośnych, które pojawią się w tym, a nie w innym miejscu budynku.
*Iscra*
nie tylko architekci ( jak piszesz ) posiadają wyobraźnie przestrzenną – i dobrze !  :wink: 
Raz miałem spotkanie z konserwatorem zabytków, któremu musiałem przedstawić kilka wizualizacji danego rozwiązania projektowego budynku w „strefie ochrony konserwatorskiej”, aby mógł odnieść się do idei, którą można było ( próbowałem ) wytłumaczyć w dwóch zdaniach.

----------


## kaszpir007

Niedługo rozpoczyna budowę domu:

http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt.../ekonomiczny-2

Dom ma być na płycie fundamentowej (fi12 co 25cm). Na samą płytę pójdzie około 2,1 tony stali i około 36m2 betonu ...

Dzisiaj był u mnie wykonawca zobaczyć projekt ...

Zaczął oglądać projekt i stwierdził że takiego "bunkra" nigdy nie widział. Dom parterowy , strop drewniany a w projekcie mury 25cm z silikatu (kieronwik zgodził sie na zmianę na 18cm) i mnóśtwo słupów i zbrojeń ...
Na dodatkowe zbrojenia ma być użyte aż 1,5 tony stali ...
Dom parterowy bez poddasza użytkowego.

A dom ma tylko 107m2 powierzchni użytkowej ...

Stwierdził że takiego czegoś jeszcze nie widział ...

Zasugerował aby pogadać z kierownikiem budowy i zmniejszyc ilośc zbrojenia.

Na przeciw mnie powstaje osiedle domków. Domy budowane z suporeksu , domu tez parterowe i nie widzę żadnych słupów betonowych ani wzmocnień poza wieńcem (tak się to chyba zwie) ..
Na dachu też dachówka ...
Zastanawia mnie więc jak to możlowe że dom też na płycie , też parterowy nie ma żadnch wzmocnień a u mnie ma być tego mnóstwo ...

Czy kierownik z uprawieniami (chyba architekta) może zmniejszyć zbrojenia ?


Pytam , bo wykonawca nie przewidział że będzie aż tyle zbrojenia i zapewne jak będzie musiał tyle robić to koszt robocizny wzrośnie ...
Dodatkowo sam się zastanawiam czy to nie jakaś przesada ...

Szkoda że oddałem wykonawcy projekt , bo bym dał jakieś zdjęcia które pokazuje ogrom zbrojeń ...

----------


## Clinu

> Niedługo rozpoczyna budowę domu:
> 
> http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt.../ekonomiczny-2
> 
> Dom ma być na płycie fundamentowej (fi12 co 25cm). Na samą płytę pójdzie około 2,1 tony stali i około 36m2 betonu ...
> 
> Dzisiaj był u mnie wykonawca zobaczyć projekt ...
> 
> Zaczął oglądać projekt i stwierdził że takiego "bunkra" nigdy nie widział. Dom parterowy , strop drewniany a w projekcie mury 25cm z silikatu (kieronwik zgodził sie na zmianę na 18cm) i mnóśtwo słupów i zbrojeń ...
> ...


Ogrom zbrojeń zależy w znacznym stopniu od sztywności ściany i sił nań działających.
Jaką masz więźbe?

PS czy układ ścian zostanie tak jak jest pokazany na stronie w projekcie?
Jeśli tak, to widzę tam 2 ściany nośne w poprzek domu, one wystarczająco usztywnią dom w części "sypialnianej". Wzmocnienia przydałyby się w salonie (pomiędzy oknami mógłby być słup) i na przeciwległej ścianie słup.
To wszystko pod warunkiem zastosowania więźby, która nie będzie rozpierała ścian zewnętrznych

----------


## kaszpir007

> Ogrom zbrojeń zależy w znacznym stopniu od sztywności ściany i sił nań działających.
> Jaką masz więźbe?
> 
> PS czy układ ścian zostanie tak jak jest pokazany na stronie w projekcie?
> Jeśli tak, to widzę tam 2 ściany nośne w poprzek domu, one wystarczająco usztywnią dom w części "sypialnianej". Wzmocnienia przydałyby się w salonie (pomiędzy oknami mógłby być słup) i na przeciwległej ścianie słup.
> To wszystko pod warunkiem zastosowania więźby, która nie będzie rozpierała ścian zewnętrznych


Konstrukcja jętkowa z płątwią kalenicową , krokwie 8/20 , płatwie 14/24 , murłaty 14/14. Dachówka betonowa.(konstrukja dachu przygotowana na ciężką dachówkę)

Wszystko zostaje tak jak w projekcie. Żadnych zmian , jedynie płyta fundamentowa będzie.
Jedya zmiana że zamiast siliaktu 25cm będzie 18cm , bo 25cm to już była przesada ...

Jedyną rzeczą wyróżniającą ten projekt jest wysoki sufit w salonie połączonynym z kuchnią i tam trochę widac na zdjeciach że jest lekko obniżony w jedną stronę (od strony przedpokoju)


Wykonawca był zszokowany ilością zbrojeń i już powiedział że jak nie uprości się zbrojeń to będzie więcej chciał za robociznę , bo nie przewidział że tyle będzie zbrojeń ...

Szczeerze mówiąc też się zszokowałem jak pokazał mi jak wyglądają ściany domu ...
Każda krawedź domu to zbrojenie od dołu do samej góry , zbrojenia w poprzek , poziomo ..
Szczerze mówiąc patrząc na ściny szczytowe sądze że jakby wyjąc bloczki silikatowy to by dom stał na samej konstrukcji z żelbetonu ..

Wykonawca mi powiedział że bardzo dużo nowych projektów ma mnóstwo betonu i stali ...

Co ciekawe z okna mojego domu widzę jak powstają domy z gazobetonu czyli materiału 5x słabszego niż z czego będę budował i jakoś tam nie ma ani jednego dodatkowego zbrojenia betonowego , poza tym co musi być ...


Muszę pogadać z kierownikiem bo wygląda to mi na jakieś przegięcie , bo takiego czegoś jeszcze nie widziałem ...

----------


## Clinu

> Konstrukcja jętkowa z płątwią kalenicową , krokwie 8/20 , płatwie 14/24 , murłaty 14/14. Dachówka betonowa.(konstrukja dachu przygotowana na ciężką dachówkę)
> 
> Wszystko zostaje tak jak w projekcie. Żadnych zmian , jedynie płyta fundamentowa będzie.
> Jedya zmiana że zamiast siliaktu 25cm będzie 18cm , bo 25cm to już była przesada ...
> 
> Jedyną rzeczą wyróżniającą ten projekt jest wysoki sufit w salonie połączonynym z kuchnią i tam trochę widac na zdjeciach że jest lekko obniżony w jedną stronę (od strony przedpokoju)
> 
> 
> Wykonawca był zszokowany ilością zbrojeń i już powiedział że jak nie uprości się zbrojeń to będzie więcej chciał za robociznę , bo nie przewidział że tyle będzie zbrojeń ...
> ...


No zbrojenie poprzeczne w ścianach to rzeczywiście rzadkość, o ile nie mówimy o wieńcu w ścianie szczytowej.
Więźba tradycyjna będzie rozpierała ściany na zewnątrz, więc pewnie dlatego są wzmocnienia, ale mówiłeś że będzie strop drewniany.
Da się tak skonstruować więźbę ze stropem, aby zminimalizować siły rozporowe (w tym wypadku zrezygnowałbym z murłaty).
Belki stropu łączy się z krokwiami, wtedy belka stropowa przejmuje obciążenia rozciągające (jest ściągiem).
Pogadaj przede wszystkim z KB, on Ci doradzi najwięcej.

----------


## fotohobby

Obawiam się, że kierownik raczej Tobie nie zmieni konstrukcji domu. Sporo liczenia.
O tej wadzie "gotowców", czyli o przewymiarowaniu konstrukcji już nie raz tutaj pisano. Czasem warto zapłacić 3tyś więcej za projekt indywidualny, żeby nie ładować pieniędzy w niepotrzebny beton i stal....

Swoją drogą - umówiłeś się z ekipą na koszt robocizny w sytuacji, kiedy nie widzieli jeszcze projektu ?

----------


## Elfir

u mnie w indywidualnym też przegięli ze zbrojeniem. Niestety, ciężko o rzetelnych konstruktorów.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Obawiam się, że kierownik raczej Tobie nie zmieni konstrukcji domu. Sporo liczenia.
> O tej wadzie "gotowców", czyli o przewymiarowaniu konstrukcji już nie raz tutaj pisano. Czasem warto zapłacić 3tyś więcej za projekt indywidualny, żeby nie ładować pieniędzy w niepotrzebny beton i stal....
> 
> Swoją drogą - umówiłeś się z ekipą na koszt robocizny w sytuacji, kiedy nie widzieli jeszcze projektu ?


Nie widzieli projektu . Widzieli to na stronie podają + tamte zamieszczone rzuty i przekroje ...
Poza tym wiedzeli jaka bedzie konstrukcja i itd ...

Jak robiłem "caasting" to firmą to starczało , bo byłl sporo napisane a sam dom konstrukcyjnie prosty (dwuspadowy , strop drewniany , bez udziwnień)

Zdziwienie pojawiło się jak zobaczyli projekt , bo nie spodziewali się takiego "cuda" ...

Z okien sypialni widzę budowane nowe domy. Domy baaardzo podobne do tego co chce budowac ...
Budowane ze słabszych materiałów (gazobeton) , bez żadnych wzmocnień poza tym co musi byc (wiec pod krokwie , czy jak to się zwie)

Wczoraj wyszedł nowy "kwiatek" dotyczący projektu płyty fundamentowej , dobrze że wykonawca zobaczył bo były by cyrki ...
Normlanie dom wygląda jak prostokąt od góry , ale od dołu z boku domu (rogu) jest taka jakbyt wnęka (podcień) gdzie jest wejście do domu z zadaszeniem.  Normalnie w tym miejscu jest przewidziana kostka brukowa i ta część nie wchodzi w powierchnię domu ...
Projektant zrobił płytę na całości , czyli faktycznie około 4m2 płyty było by .... poza domem i byłby koszmicznie wielki mostek termiczny + gigantyczna strefa przemarzania ...
Ehhh ...
Masakra.
Zostanie to zmodyfikowane i będzie tak słup (był w projekcie) , tylko będzie tak jak w projekcie na stopie , lekko zmodyfikowanej ...

Co do cięć w zbrojeniu.
Rozmawiałem , kierownik wziął projekt i powiedział że widać że projekt robił jakiś niedoświadczony konstruktor , bo  jest sporo miejsc gdzie bez sensu jest zbrojenie a nawet te zbrojenie przeszkadza , bo źle prrzenosi obciążenia (nierównomiernie) ...
Zostawi tylko to co powinno i tyle ...
Ma się tym zająć ...

Co do projektu indywidualnego ...
Problem jest taki że ten projekt jest dla nas idealny . Prawie jak indywidualny.
Jest wejscie z tej strony co powinno być i dom jest ustawiony w kierunku słońca tak jak chcieliśmy. Dodatkowo ma wysoki sufit w salonie.
W tym projekcie prawie nic nie zmieniliśmy ... Nawet żadnej ściany nie przesunęliśmy.

----------


## Elfir

mnie też projektant płyty wyszedł poza zarys budynku przy drzwiach wejściowych ( :Confused: )
Oczywiście nie robiliśmy tego..

----------


## Clinu

kaszpir,
Twój projekt płyty akurat rzeczywiście wygląda jakby był zrobiony na bardzo szybko, na kolanie

----------


## kaszpir007

> mnie też projektant płyty wyszedł poza zarys budynku przy drzwiach wejściowych ()
> Oczywiście nie robiliśmy tego..


To co widać na zdjeciu (wejście do domu) tam wszedzie miała być płyta ...

Bo projektant płyty zrobił płytę prostokątną ...
Masakra !!!
Dobrze że to wykonawca zobaczył i że kierownik zgodził sie na zmiany ,bo inaczej bym wrócił do zwykłych fundamentów , bo taka wielka płyta fundamentowa na zewnatrz domu była by nie do pomyślenia (przemarzanie płyty , gigantyczny radiator , mostek ...)

----------


## kaszpir007

> kaszpir,
> Twój projekt płyty akurat rzeczywiście wygląda jakby był zrobiony na bardzo szybko, na kolanie


Zapewne jak większość ...

Gadałem z wykonawcą. Robią dużo domów na płytach , ale dają siatki fi 10 co 20cm i też 25cm betonu .

Sądzę że  duża część "konstruktorów" jedzie na łatwiznę. Sądze że danie prętów fi12 co 25cm i 25cm betonu jest tak niesamowicie mocną kostrukcją że nada się na KAŻDY dom jednorodzinny , niezależnie czy parterowy , czy piętrowy łącznie ze stropami monolitycznymi ...

Dla mnie płyta jest też zrobiona na odwal ...
Bo nie rozumiem po co mam w projekcie opaskę dookoła budynku jak grunt jest bardzo dobry (piasek) nie wysadzinowy a opaskę robi się jak jest grunt wysadzinowy ...
Dodatkowo w cokole jest 15cm styropianu , więc po co ?
Zapewne kopiuj-wklej robione i tyle ...

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

_" kierownik wziął projekt i powiedział że widać że projekt robił jakiś niedoświadczony konstruktor "_
kaszpir007
... to musiałeś, jakąś szaloną kwotę zapłacić konstruktorowi, że masz płytę poza obrysem  :smile:  co nie zmienia faktu, że takich "cyrków" być nie powinno.
rzemiosło upada ? ... a może faktycznie ctrl+c / ctrl+v

... zastanawia mnie ten biały dach na wizualizacji: to płyty cementowe faliste?

----------


## Arturo72

> Sądze że danie prętów fi12 co 25cm i 25cm betonu jest tak niesamowicie mocną kostrukcją że nada się na KAŻDY dom jednorodzinny , niezależnie czy parterowy , czy piętrowy łącznie ze stropami monolitycznymi ...
> 
> Dla mnie płyta jest też zrobiona na odwal ...
> Bo nie rozumiem po co mam w projekcie opaskę dookoła budynku jak grunt jest bardzo dobry (piasek) nie wysadzinowy a opaskę robi się jak jest grunt wysadzinowy ...
> Dodatkowo w cokole jest 15cm styropianu , więc po co ?
> Zapewne kopiuj-wklej robione i tyle ...


Nie masz racji,zbrojenie płyty zależy od nośności gruntu,miałeś robione odwierty czyli badanie geologiczne gruntu ? To jest obowiązkiem przy płycie fundamentowej,podobnie z opaską przciwwysadzinową,płyta,jako,że jest fundamentem posadowionym powyżej strefy przemarzania musi posiadać taką opaskę.
Ja mam zbrojenie fi12 co 15cm.

----------


## kaszpir007

> _" kierownik wziął projekt i powiedział że widać że projekt robił jakiś niedoświadczony konstruktor "_
> kaszpir007
> ... to musiałeś, jakąś szaloną kwotę zapłacić konstruktorowi, że masz płytę poza obrysem  co nie zmienia faktu, że takich "cyrków" być nie powinno.
> rzemiosło upada ? ... a może faktycznie ctrl+c / ctrl+v
> 
> ... zastanawia mnie ten biały dach na wizualizacji: to płyty cementowe faliste?


Tak , to płyty cementowe faliste. (Płyta falista EKOFALA P8 firmy Euronit) Podobno "modne" , ale dach przygotowany jest też pod dachówkę i na innych wizualizacjach jest z dachówką ..
U mnie będzie z dachówką cementową.

Co do płyty to była robiona od razu z adaptacją projektu gotowego. Płaciłem tyle ile zażądał architekt. Nie była to duża kwota , bo dużo większą kwota była za samą adaptację domu ...

----------


## imrahil

> ... to musiałeś, jakąś szaloną kwotę zapłacić konstruktorowi, że masz płytę poza obrysem


przecież to norma, żaden projektant się takimi "bzdurami" nie przejmuje. sąsiad ma taras *na gruncie* w postaci żelbetowej płyty połączonej w fundamentem budynku z jednej strony i posadowionej na słupach i stopach fundamentowych z drugiej strony.

----------


## Elfir

Mój sąsiad ma schody do doprojektowanego indywidualnie fragmentu domu, połączone konstrukcyjnie, jako monolit z konstrukcją budynku. Nieocieplone.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Mój sąsiad ma schody do doprojektowanego indywidualnie fragmentu domu, połączone konstrukcyjnie, jako monolit z konstrukcją budynku. Nieocieplone.


I to najbardziej wkurza i dołuje ...

Ludzie wydają kupę kasy , robią płytę fundamentową aby dom był jak najbardziej energooszczedny , dają grube ocieplenie , ciepłe okna i itd a późiej taki niedouczony konstruktor/architekt robi takie mostki termiczne że całe oszczędności uciekają właśnie tym mostkiem ...

U mnie gdyby nie wykonawca który powiedział że płyta będzie częściowo na zewnatrz i z niej będzie wychodził słup żelbetonowy i gdybym nie zareagowałna tą wiadomośc to zapewne skończyło by się tam że miałbym część płyty fundamentowej na zewnatrz domu i to wcale nie majły kawałek ...

----------


## fotohobby

To jest babol, który akurat łatwo wychwycić - że rzut płyty jest prostokątny, a domu już nie  :smile: 

A tak w ogóle, to co Cię skłoniło, aby 165m2 zamienić po trzech latach na 107 ?

----------


## kaszpir007

> To jest babol, który akurat łatwo wychwycić - że rzut płyty jest prostokątny, a domu już nie 
> 
> A tak w ogóle, to co Cię skłoniło, aby 165m2 zamienić po trzech latach na 107 ?


W wielkim skrócie , chcieliśmy większą działkę i jeszcze bardziej "odludną" okolicę ...
A co do metrażu ? 
Chcieliśmy wrócic do domu parterowego , dom z poddaszem przestał nam sie podobać ...
A dzieciaki nie muszą mieć pokoi po 25m2 każdy  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Pytam, bo sporo znajomych doszło ostatnio do podobnych wniosków.

----------


## giman

> *giman*
> _„ Bo o takich sprawach jak ogrzewanie, wentylacja to opowiada mało sensownie ”_ 
> - architekt powinien mieć wiedzę podstawową dot. zarówno konstrukcji, jak również instalacji – i to jest wystarczające, ponieważ współpracuje z projektantem konstrukcji oraz instalacji, łączy i koryguje te branże na etapie opracowywania Projektu Budowlanego. Ja nie muszę wiedzieć, jakie przekroje np. Wentylacji Mechanicznej „pobiegną” nad sufitem PARTERU, ale muszę wcześniej przewidzieć tą przestrzeń, jak również np. możliwość ominięcia belek nośnych, które pojawią się w tym, a nie w innym miejscu budynku.


Pewnie masz rację. Wychodzi ze mnie 2 lata zmóżdżania się nad budowlanką i czepiam się za bardzo  :smile:

----------


## pablo0187

Witam,
ja opiszę swój przykład przy którym na samym etapie wyboru projektu zaoszczędziliśmy (wg. wyliczeń projektanta ok. 50tys.)
Początkowo wraz z żoną wybraliśmy projekt domu z dwustanowiskowym garażem, dwoma lukarnami i balkonami. Układ pomieszczeń był idealny również bryła budynku była piękna. Im dłużej patrzyliśmy na projekt tym bardziej nam się podobał. Z czasem przyszły realia finansowe i zaczęliśmy się zastanawiać, gdzie można znaleźć oszczędności. W końcu lepiej mieć mniejszy i prostszy dom, w którym możemy zamieszkać niż dom duży wypasiony dom w stanie surowym (to tylko moja opinia). Zrezygnowaliśmy z dwustanowiskowego garażu na rzecz garażu jednostanowiskowego poszerzonego o 90cm. Zrezygnowaliśmy z dwóch lukarn i balkonów.  Wszystkie okna dachowe chcieliśmy przenieść w szczyty budynku. W planach był również taras z podłogą drewnianą, a więc po co wylewka pod taras skoro wystarczą stopy. I zaczęliśmy zastanawiać się ile to łącznie jest zmian... dużo.... Postanowiliśmy dalej szukać i może trafimy na projekt, który będzie zawierał wszystkie zmiany, które chcieliśmy. Ostatecznie znaleźliśmy taki projekt z tego roku i z tej samej strony internetowej, więc mieliśmy porównanie, oszczędność ok. 50 tys. zł na wstępie przy wyborze projektu. Naprawdę warto zastanowić się nad wszystkimi detalami. Wiadomo, że bryła budynku i inne elementy fajne wyglądają, ale za te pieniądze można mieć urządzoną na wypas kuchnie, a dom dalej będzie piękny. Pozdrawiam

----------


## takiWaćpan

Oszczędzanie na poszczególnych etapach budowy z reguły nic dobrego nie przynosi. Już na etapie projektu jesteś w stanie ocenić (najlepiej z pomocą fachowca), jaki może być orientacyjnie koszt budowy. Zawsze trzeba zakładać jakiś margines błędu, zapewnić sobie jakąś rezerwę pieniężną na nieprzewidziane wydatki - to wiadoma sprawa. To jaką wybierzesz technologię budowy w zasadniczym stopniu określa koszty, a przynajmniej zamyka je w jakichś w miarę kontrolowanych ramach. Natomiast jak zacznie się oszczędzanie w trakcie budowanie, to wychodzą z tego zwykle problemy. Dajmy na to budujesz w drewnie i na siłę kupujesz materiał gorszej jakości, bo taniej. Zamiast wziąć dobre drewno, dobre złącza z eArmet i wszelkie inne elementy konstrukcji, jest szukanie tańszych rozwiązań. Mam wrażenie, że część osób ma wielką satysfakcję jak zaoszczędzi na swojej budowie i w stosunku do pierwotnych założeń zostanie im w kieszeni jakaś kasa. Płacz zaczyna się po pewnym czasie, jak tu coś przecieka, tam się kruszy, gdzie indziej odpada itp. Wszystko trzeba robić z głową. Jak oszczędzać, to na technologii tańszej z definicji, a nie na materiale czy wykonawcach.

----------


## Elfir

dlatego temat nazywa się "etap projektu" a nie "etap budowy"  :big grin:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

*pablo0187*
... i bardzo mądrze  :smile: , natomiast większość potencjalnych inwestorów ( nie widząc zależności projekt - realizacja ) nie dostrzega pracy projektowej związanej z możliwością optymalizacji rozwiązań projektowych i zyskami faktycznymi na etapie realizacji budynku. 
Możliwa optymalizacja zazwyczaj kończy się " na pniu " wraz z tendencją alogicznego cięcia kosztów samego projektu.
W sytuacjach skrajnych, realizacja obiektu kończy się na SSO.

----------


## pablo0187

Zgadza się, wystarczy się rozejrzeć ile niedokończonych budynków stoi na sprzedaż, nie mówię, że zawsze są to efekty nieprzemyślanej bryły budynku i kosztów, ale w wielu przypadkach tak jest... Dlatego my chcemy tego uniknąć w jakiś sposób...

----------


## Elfir

najlepszy to dobry kosztorys...

----------


## Clinu

> najlepszy to dobry kosztorys...


kosztorys to pochodna projektu
jak zaprojektujesz drogi dom, to Ci dobry kosztorys nie pomoże

----------


## Elfir

pomoże o tyle, że wiadomo ile będzie kosztował i czy w ogóle zaczynać budowę.

----------


## Clinu

Dobry architekt, który wie co robi pomoże Ci więcej.
Kosztorysy można porównać na stronie w biurze architektonicznym i mniej więcej dopasować do swojego portfela.

----------


## pablo0187

Warto jest zainwestować w kosztorys?

----------


## Elfir

skoro w żaden inny sposób nie możesz określić kosztów budowy a zasoby gotówki są na styk, to tak.

----------


## marcin_5

Według mnie warto poświęcić trochę czasu i przeanalizować każdy etap budowy. Rozbierając je na czynniki pierwsze nie tylko wiemy, co jest potrzebne, ale możemy też oszacować ile dany etap będzie kosztował. Mając projekt domu możemy z dość dużą dokładnością wyliczyć ile potrzeba np. pustaków, m3 betonu, stali itp. Trochę trudniej jest z dachem, ale jest to również do zrobienia. Oczywiście trzeba również doliczyć koszty robocizny, nieprzewidzianych wydatków itp. Postępując w ten sposób udało mi się oszacować koszt stanu surowego z dokładnością do  ok. 5%.
Dodatkowa zaletą takiej analizy jest łatwiejsze znalezienie potencjalnych oszczędności.

----------


## pablo0187

A komu najlepiej zlecić wykonanie kosztorysu bankowego? Kupić taki kosztorys, robić samemu czy jak? Bo byłem w banku i dowiedziałem się, że im skrupulatniej przygotowany kosztorys tym lepiej. Niema problemu z transzami ponieważ kwota transzy pokrywa się mniej więcej z wydatkami i unikamy w ten sposób jakiś rozbieżności między stanem faktycznym a tym co zadeklarowaliśmy i tym samym unikamy problemów.

----------


## Elfir

ja bankowy robiłam sama na podstawie średniej kosztów z forum.

A transzę najlepiej brać całą od razu.

----------


## pablo0187

Podzielisz się kosztorysem?
Sprawdził Ci się? Koszta szacowane przez Ciebie pokrywały się w miarę z wydatkami?

----------


## Arturo72

> Podzielisz się kosztorysem?
> Sprawdził Ci się? Koszta szacowane przez Ciebie pokrywały się w miarę z wydatkami?


Ja dokładnie jak Elfir,a Tobie co szkodzi na podstawie kosztów poniesionych przez inwestorów forumowych zrobić własnoręcznie kosztorys ?

Nie wiesz ile będziesz płacił ekipę za SSO ? Nie masz projektu ? Nie wiesz w jakiej cenie są materiały budowlane ?
To pora się dowiedzieć i to dla własnego dobra  :big grin:

----------


## questa

Z doswiadczenia (koncze wykonczeniowke): dwuspadowy dach, zero wykuszy, balkonow (ja mam prostopadloscian nakryty dachem) etc, jak najmniej okien do ziemii, jak najmniej komunikacji, mala powierzchnia (u nas 130 m2), i jeszcze raz powierzchnia - kazdy metr kosztuje. Otwory na drzwi-standardowe zrobic nie za wysokie, nie za niskie. Komin pamietac ze do pieca gazowego - zwykly pustak kominowy, potem wsadza kwasowke.

Ikea rules...

Acha nie da sie wybudowac i wykoczyc domu > 100 m2 za mniej niz 400 kpln (bez ceny dzialki) w donloslaskim budujac ekipami;

NIE OSZCZEDZAC NA EKIPACH. Szanowac jesli trafia sie FACHOWCY. Opieprzac i nie placic flachowcom.

----------


## noc

> Z doswiadczenia (koncze wykonczeniowke): dwuspadowy dach, zero wykuszy, balkonow (ja mam prostopadloscian nakryty dachem) etc, jak najmniej okien do ziemii, jak najmniej komunikacji, mala powierzchnia (u nas 130 m2), i jeszcze raz powierzchnia - kazdy metr kosztuje. Otwory na drzwi-standardowe zrobic nie za wysokie, nie za niskie. Komin pamietac ze do pieca gazowego - zwykly pustak kominowy, potem wsadza kwasowke.
> 
> Ikea rules...
> 
> Acha nie da sie wybudowac i wykoczyc domu > 100 m2 za mniej niz 400 kpln (bez ceny dzialki) w donloslaskim budujac ekipami;
> 
> NIE OSZCZEDZAC NA EKIPACH. Szanowac jesli trafia sie FACHOWCY. Opieprzac i nie placic flachowcom.


jak to "nie płacić flachowcom"? Opieprzać rozumiem, ale nie płacić?
Jeśli ktoś swoją robotę zrobi, ale lubi wypić to dlaczego nie ma otrzymać gotówki za swoją pracę? 
Nie oszczędzaćna ekipach również polecam, bo czasem tanio, wychodzi drogo!

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> jak najmniej okien do ziemi, ...


a dlaczego ? nadproże nad oknem bez zmian, ( czy okno o wys. 100, czy 220-240cm ) , podobnie cztery okucia identyczne, nawet jeśli masz okienko 60x60cm. Jasne, że dochodzi m2 szyby i wydłużone dwa boczne profile okna, ale niekiedy takie rozwiązanie przy sensownej lokalizacji okna, może dawać zyski energetyczne, a już na 100% lepszy kontakt użytkowników budynku z jego najbliższym otoczeniem, ogrodem, krajobrazem, ...
ja nie jestem za " mega szklarniami ", ale trudno ograniczać możliwości przeszkleń, do wysokości parapetu okna

----------


## Nurek_

Witam
Przymierzamy się do budowy, na 99% projekt MOKKA http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/arn_mokka_ce.htm
Zmian w ustawieniu pomieszczeń nie będziemy robić zbyt wiele, drobne powiększenie łazienki kosztem drugiego przedpokoju i chyba tyle.
Ze zmian "potaniających" planuję:
- rezygnacje z kominka
- strop drewniany zamiast betonowego, całkiem możliwe że wiązary
- zmiana kąta nachylenia dachu na 30, może 25 stopni (zobaczymy co powie architekt)
- blacha zamiast dachówki
- ogrzewanie będzie gazowe i podłogówka w całym domu, zastanawiam się nad sensownością zmiany komina na wypust przez ścianę (nie wiem czy warto, oszczędność chyba nieduża)

Nie wiem czy dobrze myślę, ale chyba przy wiązarach niepotrzebne są wewnętrzne ściany nośne, odpadają więc też fundamenty pod nie. Tak też kombinuję, że ocieplę tylko strop, nie będę ocieplał połaci dachowych, bo po co. Planuje również wentylację mechaniczną, z drewnianym stropem rozprowadzenie jej powinno być dziecinnie proste.

Macie jakieś jeszcze pomysły ułatwiające/potaniające budowę?

----------


## moniss

*Nurek_*, cena dachówki i blachy jest podobna, więc tutaj co najwyżej zaoszczędzisz tylko na robociźnie, ale... dachówkę bedziesz miał na dachu zapewne dożywotnio, a blachę przynajmniej raz wymienisz na nową.

Co do gazu, to wiesz już jaki będzie koszt przyłącza wraz z papierologią?

----------


## Nurek_

Gaz jest w granicy działki, więc koszty nie powinny być duże. W gazowni powiedzieli mi że do 15 m koszt przyłącza to ok 2300 zł.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Nurek, 2300 to jest koszt podłączenia gazu od  istniejącej instalacji do granicy działki. Od granicy do domu musi być projekt instalacji i dodatkowe podłączenie do domu (tam gdzie będzie gaz)

----------


## Nurek_

Chyba rozumiem do czego zmierzacie  :Smile: , rozważałem pompę ciepła, nawet bym wolał, ale wychodzi znacznie drożej od gazu.

----------


## moniss

Inwestycyjnie najtaniej wyjdzie ogrzewanie "czystym" prądem. 
 Możesz mieć wtedy ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne + kocioł elektryczny (później zawsze bedzie można wymienić na inne źródło), albo elektryczne (np. kable).
 CWU może być wtedy ogrzwana: 
- przepływowo, 
- z kilku mniejszych bojlerów (np. 5L w szafce pod zlewem/umywalką to koszt ok. 300-400zł),
- za pomocą pompy ciepła dedykowanej do CWU (koszt 3-5tys. + zasobnik, lub z zasobnikiem od 5tys zł).

Przy grzaniu prądem rachunki mogą być wysokie, ale nie muszą, zwłaszcza jeśli będziesz miał dobrze ocieplony dom i będziesz korzystał głównie z tańszej taryfy. 
 Możesz także rozważyć ogrzewanie powietrzne z klimatyzatorów z funkcją grzania typu split lub kanałowe. 
 Ostatnio chłopaki, którzy grzeją kablami, instalują sobie te urządzenia aby: 
1. zwiększyć komfort grzania (zanim podłoga sie nagrzeje, klimatyzator już daje ciepło)
2. mieć chłodzenie latem
3. no i nie ukrywajmy - będzie taniej  :wink:   bo są to urządzenia jak PC, tyle, że ogrzewają powietrze zamiast wody, więc ich COP jest podobny jak powietrznych pomp ciepła. Koszt zakupu od 2 tys. w górę (w zależności od marki)

Zalety ogrzewania prądem, to:
 1. niski koszt inwestycji: 
- zakup kabli + dodatków do samodzielnego ułożenia w domu 100-120m2, to przeważnie koszt 5-6tys. jak piszą w wątku o grzaniu prądem
- zakup kotła elektrycznego do wodnego odrzewania też nie jest dużym wydatkiem
2. bezobsługowość
3. brak dodatkowych rachunków do zapłacenia (przy gazie w taryfie W3 koszt samego abonamentu to ok. 60zł), bo za prąd i tak już płacisz 
4. bezawaryjność - jak piszą w kabelkowym wątku - no bo co ma się popsuć, kabelki w podłodze?

Wady:
 - większy przydział mocy od zakładu energetycznego, czyli nieco więcej do zapłacenia na starcie (kilka stówek?)
- wyższe rachunki niż przy ogrzewaniu PC (tu należy pamiętać o dużo niższym koszcie instalacji kabli niż PC)




> - zmiana kąta nachylenia dachu na 30, może 25 stopni (zobaczymy co powie architekt)


Zastanów się, a raczej popytaj, czy taka przeróbka nie zje tych przyszłych oszczędności z tytuł mniejszej powierzchni dachu. Tu zależy ile architekt/konstruktor wezmą za tą zmianę.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wady:


Podstawowa wada, że teraz musi być dom (niemal) pasywny, żeby EP mieściło się w limicie bez innych źródeł ciepła.
A od przyszłego roku nie da się tak nawet w pasywnym.

----------


## Kaizen

> Chyba rozumiem do czego zmierzacie , rozważałem pompę ciepła, nawet bym wolał, ale wychodzi znacznie drożej od gazu.


Ile kosztuje przyłącze gazu i komin? Nie pokryje różnicy w kosztach instalacji PC? Tylko trzeba w miarę tanią PC PW, bo gruntowe to mają sens ekonomiczny w naprawdę specyficznych sytuacjach.
Koszty przeglądów i serwisu wyjdą tu podobne (albo i taniej wyjdzie serwisowanie PC).
Wytwarzanie ciepła będzie w PC tańsze.

----------


## Arturo72

> Chyba rozumiem do czego zmierzacie , rozważałem pompę ciepła, nawet bym wolał, ale wychodzi znacznie drożej od gazu.


No ej,na pewno ?A ja Ci mówię,że się mylisz lub nie potrafisz liczyc.Poproszę o szczegółowe dane i porównanie  :big grin: Nawet ogrzewanie prądem jest tańsze niż gazem ziemnym a co dopiero pompą ciepła.No nie gadaj,że Ty z Sosnowca  :big grin:

----------


## Nurek_

Myślę że temat był już wałkowany 100 razy, ale co tam...
Czy gaz czy PC i tak muszę zrobić podłogówkę, więc jej nie liczę.
GAZ:
- przyłącze do granicy działki 2300
- instalacja od granicy + papiery - myślę że zmieszczę się w 3000
- piec gazowy dwufunkcyjny + zasobnik na cwu - 5000
- komin systemowy 2000
RAZEM 12 300
Przyzwoita PC z montażem - muszę liczyć 25000, czyli jakby nie patrzeć 2x drożej.

@Arturo, wiem że pompa w użytkowaniu jest najtańsza, chodziło mi o koszty instalacji, nie eksploatacji.
Nie powiem, chciałbym PC, ale kosztowo wychodzi sporo drożej. Ostateczną decyzję podejmę po SSZ, zobaczę jak wyjdzie finansowo, w sumie do tego momentu ryzykuję tylko to, że komin za 2k będzie niepotrzebny.

----------


## Arturo72

> Myślę że temat był już wałkowany 100 razy, ale co tam...
> Czy gaz czy PC i tak muszę zrobić podłogówkę, więc jej nie liczę.
> GAZ:
> - przyłącze do granicy działki 2300
> - instalacja od granicy + papiery - myślę że zmieszczę się w 3000
> - piec gazowy dwufunkcyjny + zasobnik na cwu - 5000
> - komin systemowy 2000
> RAZEM 12 300
> Przyzwoita PC z montażem - muszę liczyć 25000, czyli jakby nie patrzeć 2x drożej.
> ...


Z ciekawości wysłałem do pewnej firmy z allegro zapytanie ile dzisiaj bym zapłacił za pompę jaką chciałem mieć :big grin: ziękujemy za zapytanie, przygotowaliśmy dla Pana wycenę pompy ciepła z 
montażem (VAT 8%) z opcją grzałek - jako funkcja dodatkowa wspomagająca 
przy temperaturach poniżej -15 st. C.
- Powietrzna Pompa Ciepła Atlantic EXTENSA+ 8 kW
- Przewody chłodnicze,
- Przewody elektryczne,
- Materiały podłączeniowe wg. zużycia – do rozliczenia,
- Zbiornik Galmet 300l SGWS
- Zestaw podłączenia c.w.u.
- zbiornik wyrównawczy 18l do c.w.u.
- Montaż + uruchomienie
Cena zestawu: 20 800,00 zł brutto (w tym VAT 8%)

----------


## Nurek_

Ja myślałem o takiej http://allegro.pl/panasonic-pompa-ci...619933246.html

Ale tak jak mówię - ostateczna decyzja będzie na etapie SSZ

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

piec + zasobnik raczej wiecej niż 5 000 PLN,

do tego jeszcze wyposażenie kotłowni z 2 000 zł, 

mi gaz wychodził około 16 000 na gotowo, a ile to papierologii, stresu i czekania...

----------


## samotnik

Ja widzę przy gazie zaletę taką, że kocioł kosztuje kilka tysięcy, a pompa ciepła jednak nieco więcej. Obydwa urządzenia się w końcu zużyją (tzn. zepsują w stopniu nienaprawialnym) i koszt ich odtworzenia będzie większy przy pompie. Czy to się zwróci z oszczędności... Trzeba by policzyć, mam wątpliwości. Zaletą gazu jest też dywersyfikacja źródeł energii, zarówno taktycznie (jak odetną gaz, to zamontujesz na szybko grzałkę), jak i strategicznie (jeśli gaz zdrożeje bardzo, to przejście na PC jest łatwiejsze, niż doprowadzenie gazu przy nieakceptowalnym wzroście ceny prądu - wystarczy do tego instalator, nie trzeba czekać na gazownię!). 

Last but not least, czekają nas trudne lata jeśli chodzi o stan sieci energetycznej i moce produkcyjne prądu. Może być tak, że o gaz będzie przez ładnych parę lat łatwiej, niż o prąd (ceny, tudzież wymuszone ograniczanie mocy przyłączeniowej).

----------


## Nurek_

Za 10-15 lat, bo myślę, że tyle pompa spokojnie pożyje, pompy stanieją na tyle, ze wymiana Cię nie zrujnuje. Patrząc na to, jak się ta technologia rozwija, być może będzie się opłacało wymienić nawet sprawną pompę, na nowszą, znacznie wydajniejszą i oszczędniejszą.
W kwestiach "taktycznych" - mając pompę ciepła, możesz zamontować sobie fotowoltaikę i znaczną część energii mieć za darmo. Do tego studnia głębinowa, przydomowa oczyszczalnia i jesteś praktycznie niezależny. Tyle że to wszystko kosztuje, a wątek miał być o cięciu kosztów...

----------


## pesce

Przyznam, ze u nas miał byc mały tani domek w typie z7. Moj maz jednak sie uparł na czwarty pokój komputrowy/ gościnny/ seniorski.
Ponieważ mamy dzialke zwężająca sie i na dodatek 10 m nieprzekraczalna linie zabudowy, musieliśmy zrobic projekt indywidualny.Wyszlo coś takiego .



Od zawsze miało byc ogrzewanie bezobsługowe no i w miarę ekonomiczne i ekologiczne ( uciekamy przed smogiem).
Rozważałam PC PW , ale teraz mysle czy jednak nie gaz. Nie wiem tez jak moje założenia maja sie do nowych przepisów, bo niestety ale wniosek o PNB będziemy składali juz w nowym roku. 
Dom ma byc z silikatów 18, ocieplony 20 cm styropianu, nie mam jeszcze pojęcia co z ociepleniem stropu, i jakie wartości bedzie miała płyta ( czy lepiej jednak zwykły fundament) grunty mam nośne , proste. Woda na wysokości 2,70-2,90 m.
Strop planuję lekki , , wiazary.Nie  wiem co na pokrycie dachowe. 
Mnóstwo jeszcze niewiadomych, dlatego prosze o sugestię na czym zaoszczędzić a w co doinwestować .
Czy istnieją ciepłe drzwi wejściowe poniżej 5000 zł? 
Projekt jest narazie tylko architektoniczny, czekam na opracowania branżowe.
P.s.
Na pewno 100% podłogówki .
Mam gaz, prąd i kanalizę w asfalcie przed działką .

----------


## Kaizen

> projekt indywidualny.Wyszlo coś takiego .


Prawie jakbym widział elewacje z mojego projektu (tylko dach mam inny). Funkcjonalnie też chyba podobnie?
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...393_opisogolny

Ile zapłacicie za projekt indywidualny, z planem zagospodarowania działki i formalnościami? Mnie powaliły wyceny - powyższe, wraz z formalnościami potrzebnymi do uzyskania pozwolenie (architekt chodził po urzędach) kosztowało nas 4,5K zł.

Co do rozważań na temat fundamentów i ogrzewania - zapraszam do swojego DB.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?203091

Żeby oszacować, jakie ogrzewanie wyjdzie optymalnie potrzebujesz OZC i wyceny przyłączy. Wydaje się, że gaz powinien wypaść najkorzystniej (chociaż raczej nie zdeklasuje konkurencji - ale powinien być, spośród bezobsługowych, najtańszy) - ale potrafi to wywrócić do góry nogami wycena przyłącza.

----------


## pesce

> Prawie jakbym widział elewacje z mojego projektu (tylko dach mam inny). Funkcjonalnie też chyba podobnie?
> http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...393_opisogolny
> 
> Ile zapłacicie za projekt indywidualny, z planem zagospodarowania działki i formalnościami? Mnie powaliły wyceny - powyższe, wraz z formalnościami potrzebnymi do uzyskania pozwolenie (architekt chodził po urzędach) kosztowało nas 4,5K zł.
> 
> Co do rozważań na temat fundamentów i ogrzewania - zapraszam do swojego DB.
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?203091
> 
> Żeby oszacować, jakie ogrzewanie wyjdzie optymalnie potrzebujesz OZC i wyceny przyłączy. Wydaje się, że gaz powinien wypaść najkorzystniej (chociaż raczej nie zdeklasuje konkurencji - ale powinien być, spośród bezobsługowych, najtańszy) - ale potrafi to wywrócić do góry nogami wycena przyłącza.


Kaizen, projekt robi mi nasz przyjaciel, większość ceny to zapłata dla branżystów . Cena mocno promocyjna.

Wiem o OZC , ale. do tego muszę mieć gotowy projekt, a ja wciąż czekam na branżystów.
Muszę tez podjechac do gazowni i dopytać o koszty przylacza. 
Zaraz zajrzę do Ciebie

----------


## agao_83

> Przyznam, ze u nas miał byc mały tani domek w typie z7. Moj maz jednak sie uparł na czwarty pokój komputrowy/ gościnny/ seniorski.
> Ponieważ mamy dzialke zwężająca sie i na dodatek 10 m nieprzekraczalna linie zabudowy, musieliśmy zrobic projekt indywidualny.Wyszlo coś takiego .
> 
> 
> 
> Od zawsze miało byc ogrzewanie bezobsługowe no i w miarę ekonomiczne i ekologiczne ( uciekamy przed smogiem).
> Rozważałam PC PW , ale teraz mysle czy jednak nie gaz. Nie wiem tez jak moje założenia maja sie do nowych przepisów, bo niestety ale wniosek o PNB będziemy składali juz w nowym roku. 
> Dom ma byc z silikatów 18, ocieplony 20 cm styropianu, nie mam jeszcze pojęcia co z ociepleniem stropu, i jakie wartości bedzie miała płyta ( czy lepiej jednak zwykły fundament) grunty mam nośne , proste. Woda na wysokości 2,70-2,90 m.
> Strop planuję lekki , , wiazary.Nie  wiem co na pokrycie dachowe. 
> ...


ja mam tylko pytanie - czy meble faktycznie wrysowane są w skali? i przyjęliście rzeczywiste wymiary i mebli i przejść miedzy nimi? bo patrząc chociażby na salon odnoszę wrażenie, że przestrzeń na rysunku jest większa niż będzie w rzeczywistości po wstawieniu mebli

----------


## pesce

> ja mam tylko pytanie - czy meble faktycznie wrysowane są w skali? i przyjęliście rzeczywiste wymiary i mebli i przejść miedzy nimi? bo patrząc chociażby na salon odnoszę wrażenie, że przestrzeń na rysunku jest większa niż będzie w rzeczywistości po wstawieniu mebli


Archi twierdzi ze ma meble w skali i tego sie trzymam  :smile:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

przecież na pewno rysunek w wersji papierowej masz w skali np. 1:100, czy 1:50. Dlaczego sobie nie pomierzysz np. wrysowanych mebli wolno stojących. Głębokości szaf, blatu kuchennego 60cm to standard. Nie sądzę, aby architekt przeskalowywał te, czy inne elementy aranżacji wnętrza.

----------


## pesce

> przecież na pewno rysunek w wersji papierowej masz w skali np. 1:100, czy 1:50. Dlaczego sobie nie pomierzysz np. wrysowanych mebli wolno stojących. Głębokości szaf, blatu kuchennego 60cm to standard. Nie sądzę, aby architekt przeskalowywał te, czy inne elementy aranżacji wnętrza.


Wcześniej wystarczyło mi jak patrzyłam na plan i widziałam, ze szafki maja głębokość 60 cm, szafy tak samo . Widząc po wymiarach ścian mogłam sie domyślić wymiarów mebli. Teraz zmierzyłam i sie zgadza. Meble i sprzęty sa w skali  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Faktycznie załatwianie to ciągnie się niemiłosiernie. Wszyscy robią ci łache.

Posługując się cytatem z Chłopki nie płaczą: Taka pobłażliwość w stosunku do klientów jest niedopuszczalna. Gotowi są pomyśleć, że my tu jesteśmy dla nich.










> piec + zasobnik raczej wiecej niż 5 000 PLN,
> 
> do tego jeszcze wyposażenie kotłowni z 2 000 zł, 
> 
> mi gaz wychodził około 16 000 na gotowo, a ile to papierologii, stresu i czekania...

----------


## [email protected]

Dzień dobry wszystkim.
Pozwólcie,że zacytuję człowieka z poza branży(wulkanizacja,wymiana opon,mieszka z czteroosobową rodziną w domu po rodzicach, ok350 m2,dom z lat 80,ocieplenie kombinowane,eklektyczne(0-5-10cm,bez logiki docieplania)..działka-ze 1500 m2.ogrzewanie-gaz+piec na stałe."Proszę pana,myślę,że 120-130m2 na rodzinę 4 os da się rozplanować tak,żeby wystarczyło,bez ściubolenia.Balkony?Można,ale jak mam jakąkolwiek działkę-łatwiej stół wynieść na trawę niż wtargolić na balkon.O zaizolowaniu mostków balkonowych i cenie dachu ponad-nie wspomnę.Piwnica,taras nad pomieszczeniem,płaski dach-proszenie się o kłopoty,które można ominąć:.Oczywiście-jak ze wszystkim-trzeba przemyśleć.Kłopot,że ludzie skupiają się na kupowaniu oczami.Działki,domu,wizji ogrodu...Potem kupują projekt,jakoś go próbują uzdatnić pod swoje potrzeby,potem wychodzą z założenia(słusznego-poniekąd),że nie idzie się na studia medyczne,żeby się wyleczyć z przeziębienia.Następnie (logicznie)-wynajmuje ekipę nie-najtańszą,licząc na to,że za ceną idzie jakość automatycznie :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Piszę o tym,bo w 2011 wybudowaliśmy dom.Żona dusiła,więc wyszło "na szybko".Po paru latach samodzielnego wykańczania i poprawek tego,co się dało-z uznaniem zapoznałem się z przemyśleniami" przy wymianie opon".Forum muratora w różnych wątkach przyszło mi zgłębić.Gdyby wszystko działało-nie miałbym takiej potrzeby :smile: 
1.Zanim cokolwiek-zliczyć rodzinę.Ustalić ile potrzeba sypialń.
2.4 osoby w rodzinie to 2 łazienki,ale wc-najlepiej-więcej.ale-bez brawury...
3.powierzchnia"góry"(piszę o parterowym z poddaszem użytkowym)zdeterminuje jakoś powierzchnię całościowo.
4.jak duży udział pracy własnej-pomyśleć o technologii.(murowany,z lanymi stropami-orka,choć da się,drewniany,sumikowo-łątkowy-do zrobienia)
Plus uwagi poprzedników.Czyli-projekt,posadowienie,kominy,piwnice,pokrycie dachu,wentylacja itd :smile: 
Pozdrowienia i podziękowania za wiedzę zdobytą(skradzioną :smile: na tym forum.

----------


## Viniu

Witam.

Moje cięcia kosztów ograniczyły sie do fazy projektowej, bo póki co na tym etapie jestem. 
Pewne elementy bez patrzenia na koszty (a co... !! jak szaleć to szaleć...) jak np. dom parterowy bez użytkowego poddasza czy pompa ciepła (brak gazu ziemnego a w węgiel nie zamierzamy się bawić) założyliśmy od samego początku, a inne jak np. powierzchnia domu wyszły niejako same. Co do powierzchni to za punkt wyjścia przyjęliśmy obowiązkowe pomieszczenia: 3 sypialnie (sypialnia nasza i dwa pokoje dzieci), łazienka i wc osobno, salon, jadalnia i kuchnia jako jedna przestrzeń, kuchnia pod względem wymiarów powstała pod niezbędne do wygodnego korzystania szafki a nie odwrotnie, do tego spiżarka przy kuchni i pomieszczenie gospodarcze jako pralnio-suszarnio-kotłownia z PC. Następnie przyszła kolej na wielkość pomieszczeń, gdzie punktem wyjścia stały się pomieszczenia obecnego mieszkania w bloku. O dziwo wielkość "salonu" okazała się w zupełności wystarczająca, ale wielkość sypialni (pokoje dzieci) czy kuchni już musiały być większe. To były elementy niejako niezmienne i niepodlegające zmianie bez względu na koszty.

Cięcia kosztów pojawiły się w fazie projektu: dach dwuspadowy (warunek decyzji lokalizacyjnej) bez żadnych dodatkowych elementów, brak poddasza użytkowego pozwoliło na zaprojektowanie wiązarów kratowych, zastosowanie wiązarów pozwoliło wyeliminować ściany konstrukcyjne wewnętrzne z ławami fundamentowymi, rezygnacja z nadproży (rolę nadproży stanowić będzie dozbrojony nad otworami wieniec), pompa ciepła, którą i tak zakładałem juz na samym początku pozwoliła na rezygnację z kominów murowanych, a dodatkowo pozwoliła na stworzenie pomieszczenia pranio-suszarni. Część okien przewidzieliśmy jako FIXy, ściana północna pozbawiona zupełnie okien, ściana południowa możliwie maksymalnie przeszklona...

A to wszystko zaprojektowaliśmy sami z żoną... na tzw. "czuja". Oczywiście nasz projekt został następnie zweryfikowany przez konstruktora i ubrany w projekt budowlany, ale mamy niezwykłą satysfakcję, że projekt powstał pod nasze i tylko nasze potrzeby  :cool:

----------


## Doli.

My z mężem jesteśmy na etapie czekania na pozwolenie, więc projekt już jest.

Z założenia nie chcieliśmy nadmiernie ciąć kosztów budowy, ale budować taki dom, aby jego eksploatacja była ekonomiczna. Dlatego dach dwuspadowy, brak wykuszy czy lukarn nie był podyktowany wyższą ceną ich budowy, tylko wyższą ceną eksploatacji domu po ich wybudowaniu. I tak wychodzi nam, że rozwiązania ekonomiczne długofalowo, w fazie inwestycji kosztują więcej.

1. Pierwszym naszym krokiem do cięcia kosztów był projekt indywidualny. Pewnie ze 2-3 razy droższy niż adaptacja, ale o zaletach indywidualnego chyba przekonywać nie trzeba.
2. Uparliśmy się na płytę fundamentową, choć nasz projekt zgłoszony do pozwolenia, jest posadowiony na ławach - konstruktor naszego architekta trochę popłynął na fali betonu i stali  :wink:  Zatrudniliśmy więc projektanta płyt i projekt "się robi".
3. Uparliśmy się na podłogówkę w całym domu. Wymuszona jest przez to niższa temperatura czynnika grzejnego, lepiej pracuje piec (gazowy) kondensacyjny, czyli wyższa sprawność, mniejsze pieniądze. No i nie trzeba instalować mieszaczy i kombinować z drugim obiegiem. Chociaż szafki podtynkowe i rurki pod tradycyjne grzejniki wstawimy w ściany - koszt niewielki, a gdyby była potrzeba to będzie przygotowane.
4. Zdecydowaliśmy się na rekuperację z glikolowym gruntowym wymiennikiem ciepła - tutaj mamy wątpliwości czy przy naszej powierzchni faktycznie da się odczuć zysk z odzysku ciepła, ale przemówiła do nas obrazowy opis, że nie po to uszczelniamy budynek, żeby potem robić w (7 komorowych, 3 szybowych) oknach dziury na nawiewniki do WG i wyrzucać nasze ciepełko przez komin.
5. Zdecydowaliśmy się powiększyć PU "kosztem" tarasu, który powstałby nad podwójnym garażem. Początkowo chcieliśmy taras, bo nie potrzebne nam tyle m2. Na szczęście architekt, internet i FM wybili nam taras z głowy - byłaby to potworna wtopa finansowa.
6. Podłogówkę będziemy rozkładać samodzielnie. Będziemy mieć idiotoodporny projekt, wyjęte 2 dni z życiorysu, ale ok 8tys. w kieszeni. Zastanawiamy się też nad samodzielnym położeniem przewodów wentylacyjnych do reku.
A z takich typowo budowlanych rzeczy:
7. W kotłowni i garażu zdecydowaliśmy się na luksfery zamiast okien i znacząco zmniejszyliśmy ich powierzchnię (szer x wys: 6 x 3 pustaki).
8. Zdecydowaliśmy się na schody betonowe, zamiast drewnianych.

Chyba tyle. Ograniczaliśmy też ilość okien dachowych (jestem na nie uczulona!), ale po czasie stwierdzam, że ciemna pralnia i brak doświetlenia klatki schodowej nie są tego warte i chyba dodamy jeszcze dwa. Tylko jak ja będę myć to okno nad schodami to ja nie wiem...

----------


## fotohobby

> Chociaż szafki podtynkowe i rurki pod tradycyjne grzejniki wstawimy w ściany - koszt niewielki, a gdyby była potrzeba to będzie przygotowane.


No i jak się to ma do tematu wątku ?  :smile: 
Zgadza się, że koszt niewielki, ale jeszcze bardziej, niż niewielki, to nonsensowny - bo co oznacza: "gdyby była potrzeba" ?
Obawiacie sie, ze podłogówka nie ogrzzeje Wam domu ?

----------


## Kemotxb

> 7. W kotłowni i garażu zdecydowaliśmy się na luksfery zamiast okien i znacząco zmniejszyliśmy ich powierzchnię (szer x wys: 6 x 3 pustaki).


Możesz napisać coś więcej na temat tych luksfer tzn jak się one mają do prawdziwych okien ? serio opłaca się taki zabieg ?

----------


## asolt

> ....Chociaż szafki podtynkowe i rurki pod tradycyjne grzejniki wstawimy w ściany - koszt niewielki, a gdyby była potrzeba to będzie przygotowane.
> 
> 4. Zdecydowaliśmy się na rekuperację z glikolowym gruntowym wymiennikiem ciepła - tutaj mamy wątpliwości czy przy naszej powierzchni faktycznie da się odczuć zysk z odzysku ciepła, ale przemówiła do nas obrazowy opis, że nie po to uszczelniamy budynek, żeby potem robić w (7 komorowych, 3 szybowych) oknach dziury na nawiewniki do WG i wyrzucać nasze ciepełko przez komin.
> 
> 
> 6. Podłogówkę będziemy rozkładać samodzielnie. Będziemy mieć idiotoodporny projekt, wyjęte 2 dni z życiorysu, ale ok 8tys. w kieszeni....


Na kilkanascie instalacji gdzie inwestorzy sobie zazyczyli rezerwę w postaci dodatkowych obwodów dla grzejników w zadnym przypadku nie było potrzeby ich zastosowania.
Inaczej mówiąc kasa wyrzucona w błoto, moze nie az tak duza ale zawsze.
Zastosowanie gwc do chłodzenia jest wyjatkowo nieekfetywnyn i nieuzasadnionym ekonomicznie systemem schładzania domu, chyba ze komus nie zalezy na kosztach, ale to nie temat tego wątku.
Montaz podłogówki przez 2 osoby w  2 dni i to bedące laikami w tej dzidzinie to mistrzowstwo swiata, wykucie otworów pod szafki i ich osadzenie połaczenie rozdzialaczy i próba cisnieniowa ich połaczenia, ułozenie styropianu, tasm brzegowych i folii z nadrukiem, rozłozenie pętli, próba cisnieniowa i przelanie i odpowietrzenie pętli i to wszystko w 2 dni, jezeli jest tej podłogówki z 250 m2 to i moze z 8000 zł oszczednosci będzie. Oby tylko rzeczywistosc nie rozmineła sie z oczekiwaniami i zamierzeniami.

----------


## Doli.

> No i jak się to ma do tematu wątku ? 
> (...)
> Obawiacie sie, ze podłogówka nie ogrzzeje Wam domu ?


Nijak się ma poza tym, że uzupełnia rozpoczętą myśl.
Co do podłogówki to uważamy, że w zupełności wystarczy. Te rurki to dla świętego spokoju.

----------


## Doli.

> Możesz napisać coś więcej na temat tych luksfer tzn jak się one mają do prawdziwych okien ? serio opłaca się taki zabieg ?


Nie bardzo wiem co Ci odpowiedzieć  :smile:  Ale dałeś mi do myślenia, bo zakładałam, że to będzie bardziej ekonomiczne - chyba takie założenie zrobiłam jeszcze przed zapytaniami ofertowymi na okna i takie miałam "wewnętrzne przeświadczenie", że okno z ramą będzie droższe niż luksfery. Teraz jak sobie myślę, to bloczek kosztuje minimum 19zł/szt, czyli wychodzi mi co najmniej 342,00zł na okno. Mam wycenę okna fix 150x150cm i kosztuje ono 922zł, a to okno garażowe będzie dwa razy mniejsze. Chyba jednak się te luksfery nie opłacają, bo izolacja cieplna okna z ramą będzie lepsza niż takich luksfer  :wink:  
Jak to się człowiek czasami zdziwi kiedy pogada z inteligentnymi ludźmi - dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

> Na kilkanascie instalacji gdzie inwestorzy sobie zazyczyli rezerwę w postaci dodatkowych obwodów dla grzejników w zadnym przypadku nie było potrzeby ich zastosowania.
> Inaczej mówiąc kasa wyrzucona w błoto, moze nie az tak duza ale zawsze.


Przeczytaliśmy te kilkaset postów w działach "czego nie zrobiłabyś przy następnej budowie" i fakt: Ci co mają podłogówkę na całej powierzchni domu są z niej w 100% zadowoleni, co tylko utwierdza nas w przekonaniu, że to jest dobre rozwiązanie. Niemniej chcemy mieć taką rezerwę.




> Zastosowanie gwc do chłodzenia jest wyjatkowo nieekfetywnyn i nieuzasadnionym ekonomicznie systemem schładzania domu, chyba ze komus nie zalezy na kosztach, ale to nie temat tego wątku.


Uważasz, że GWC jest zupełnie niepotrzebny zarówno w zimie jak i w lecie? Jeśli uważasz, że odpowiedź będzie zaśmiecać wątek to napisz proszę do mnie na priv.




> Montaz podłogówki przez 2 osoby w  2 dni i to bedące laikami w tej dzidzinie to mistrzowstwo swiata, wykucie otworów pod szafki i ich osadzenie połaczenie rozdzialaczy i próba cisnieniowa ich połaczenia, ułozenie styropianu, tasm brzegowych i folii z nadrukiem, rozłozenie pętli, próba cisnieniowa i przelanie i odpowietrzenie pętli i to wszystko w 2 dni, jezeli jest tej podłogówki z 250 m2 to i moze z 8000 zł oszczednosci będzie. Oby tylko rzeczywistosc nie rozmineła sie z oczekiwaniami i zamierzeniami.


Ja się może nieprecyzyjnie wyraziłam. Chodziło mi o samo rozkładanie pętli w pomieszczeniach poprzedzone rozłożeniem izolacji. Resztę wykonałaby firma / hydraulik czy kogo tam wynajmiemy. Rząd oszczędności podał nam człowiek, z którym rozmawialiśmy o materiałach do pogłogówki. Wiem, że jesteś z branży więc może podpowiesz jak się będzie miała cena instalacji podłogówki kiedy pętle będą już rozłożone, od takiej kiedy nie będą. Powierzchnia grzanych podłóg ok 203m.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nijak się ma poza tym, że uzupełnia rozpoczętą myśl.
> Co do podłogówki to uważamy, że w zupełności wystarczy. Te rurki to dla świętego spokoju.


No właśnie  chodzi o to, że dublowanie urządzeń, instalacji, elementów konstrukcyjnych raczej nie jest spójne z ideą cięcia kosztów na etapie projektu.
Rozkładanie podłogówki - nie wiem, ile masz metrów podłogi, ale za samo rozłożenie rur stawki oscylują w okolicach 20zł/m2, tak więc nie wiem, jak chcesz oszczędzić 8 tys.
I uwierz - w dwa dni tego nie zrobicie

----------


## Doli.

> Rozkładanie podłogówki - nie wiem, ile masz metrów podłogi, ale za samo rozłożenie rur stawki oscylują w okolicach 20zł/m2, tak więc nie wiem, jak chcesz oszczędzić 8 tys.
> I uwierz - w dwa dni tego nie zrobicie


Dzięki za spostrzeżenia - będziemy mieć na uwadze. Podłóg grzewczych mamy 203m2. Kwotę oszczędności podał nam instalator u którego zamawialibyśmy projekt i materiały. Stwierdził, że 80% jego klientów sami rozkładają pętle, a hydraulik podłącza resztę. Cena za podłogówkę jest ok 130zł/m2 czyli u nas 26.390zł, a materiały wycenił z grubego palca na 15.000,00zł. Różnica minus koszty robocizny za dokończenie podłogówki dało właśnie te circa 8tys. Ale fakt, nie zbieraliśmy jeszcze ofert na wykonanie tej instalacji. 
Natomiast co do czasu pracy, to nawet jeśli zajęłoby to dłużej niż dwa dni i dało oszczędność zgodną z Twoimi danymi ok 4.000,00zł to jak dla nas warto.

----------


## Doli.

> No właśnie  chodzi o to, że dublowanie urządzeń, instalacji, elementów konstrukcyjnych raczej nie jest spójne z ideą cięcia kosztów na etapie projektu.


Ja sobie myślę o tym tak: Może z jakiegoś nieznanego mi dotąd powodu będę miała potrzebę zainstalować za 15 lat jakieś grzejniki. Koszt kucia ścian i robienia bałaganu w domu będzie wyższy niż przygotowanie tej instalacji zawczasu.

----------


## samotnik

130 zł/m2?!?!?!?!?! Bardzo rozsądny, profesjonalny, słowny instalator zrobił mi podłogówkę za 75 zł/m2. Bez styropianu i jego układania, co prawda.

----------


## asolt

> D Cena za podłogówkę jest ok 130zł/m2 czyli u nas 26.390zł, a materiały wycenił z grubego palca na 15.000,00zł. .


Gdziez jest ta kraina szczesliwosci instalatora? Klasyczny przykład jak zarobic, a sie nie narobic

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja sobie myślę o tym tak: Może z jakiegoś nieznanego mi dotąd powodu będę miała potrzebę zainstalować za 15 lat jakieś grzejniki. Koszt kucia ścian i robienia bałaganu w domu będzie wyższy niż przygotowanie tej instalacji zawczasu.


Jak to będą pojedyncze sytuacje, to nie ma sensu psuć sprawności kotła i całego systemu i ten jeden czy dwa grzejniki dasz elektryczne albo zatopisz kable grzejne w ścianie. Albo klimę dorzucisz. A jak z jakiegoś powodu całą instalację zechcesz zmienić, to musiałby być jakiś kataklizm.

Co do układania podłogówki - ja mam aktualnie wygrywającą ofertę na robociznę w przeliczeniu 37,5zł/m2 za ułożenie styropianu, folii, ułożenie rur i montaż  rozdzielacza. Więc 8K zł pewnie zaoszczędzisz, ale jak to będzie razem z ułożeniem styropianu. Ale to nie będą 2 dni.

----------


## Doli.

> Co do układania podłogówki - ja mam aktualnie wygrywającą ofertę na robociznę w przeliczeniu 37,5zł/m2 za ułożenie styropianu, folii, ułożenie rur i montaż  rozdzielacza. Więc 8K zł pewnie zaoszczędzisz, ale jak to będzie razem z ułożeniem styropianu. Ale to nie będą 2 dni.


Dzięki za cenę. Dodam jeszcze, że ten instalator udostępnia bezpłatnie narzędzia do układania izolacji i pętli. 
A masz ofertę na resztę czyli spięcie całego układu w całość i próba szczelności?

----------


## Doli.

> Gdziez jest ta kraina szczesliwosci instalatora? Klasyczny przykład jak zarobic, a sie nie narobic


A jaka jest Twoja uśredniona cena w przeliczeniu na m2?

----------


## cactus

> Ja sobie myślę o tym tak: Może z jakiegoś nieznanego mi dotąd powodu będę miała potrzebę zainstalować za 15 lat jakieś grzejniki. Koszt kucia ścian i robienia bałaganu w domu będzie wyższy niż przygotowanie tej instalacji zawczasu.


Styropian na 200m2 bedziecie rozkładać z 2 tygodnie jesli to ma być dobrze polozone tzn poziom +/- 1cm. Na 110m2 kładliśmy w dwie osoby przez 4 lub 5 dni,  z tym że chudziak i strop nie były zbyt równe i była zabawa i dopasowaniem płyt. 
Ja za rozłożenie podłogówki (bez styro) + 2 rozdzielacze + 2 szafki i wyprowadzenie pionow do kotłowni zapłaciłem niecale 7tyś z materiałem na markowych rurkach i rozdzialaczach. Nie wiem jak chcesz zaoszczędzić 8tyś...

----------


## Doli.

> Styropian na 200m2 bedziecie rozkładać z 2 tygodnie jesli to ma być dobrze polozone tzn poziom +/- 1cm. Na 110m2 kładliśmy w dwie osoby przez 4 lub 5 dni,  z tym że chudziak i strop nie były zbyt równe i była zabawa i dopasowaniem płyt.


My będziemy mieć płytę fundamentową - prostą z założenia. A strop - może naiwnie, ale jednak będziemy wymagać żeby był prosty. Będzie terriva.




> Ja za rozłożenie podłogówki (bez styro) + 2 rozdzielacze + 2 szafki i wyprowadzenie pionow do kotłowni zapłaciłem niecale 7tyś z materiałem na markowych rurkach i rozdzialaczach. Nie wiem jak chcesz zaoszczędzić 8tyś...


Wyliczenia kilka postów wyżej. Kaizen nawet podał cenę samej robocizny przy rozkładaniu. Podzielę się wrażeniami jak już ułożymy  :wink:

----------


## samotnik

> My będziemy mieć płytę fundamentową - prostą z założenia. A strop - może naiwnie, ale jednak będziemy wymagać żeby był prosty. Będzie terriva.


Naiwnie. Strop i chudziak będą nierówne z prostej przyczyny - beton nie rozpływa się samopoziomująco, ani nikt go na takiej powierzchni nie zaciera łatą, jak wylewki. Wynik +-1cm można uznać za dobry. Czyli przy dobrze wykonanych betonach będzie ryzyko 2cm różnicy między najwyższym, a najniższym punktem. To już może oznaczać syfon w podłogówce. 

Układanie styropianu to poważna praca, na 200m2 robiłem to dwa tygodnie, po kilka godzin dziennie średnio. Za to zrobiłem to tak, że i instalator, i wykonawcy wylewek (obydwaj, od anhydrytowej i cementowej) byli pod wrażeniem. Instalacje prowadzone po podłodze istotnie dodają pracy.

----------


## Kaizen

> My będziemy mieć płytę fundamentową - prostą z założenia.


Błędne założenie. Zapytaj wykonawcy (a jeszcze lepiej zapisz w umowie), jaką dokładność wykonania poziomu +- oferują pomiędzy najwyższym, a najniższym miejscem (zdziwisz się zapewne).
Ze stropem to samo.

----------


## cactus

> My będziemy mieć płytę fundamentową - prostą z założenia. A strop - może naiwnie, ale jednak będziemy wymagać żeby był prosty. Będzie terriva.


Hehe beton na gruncie i strop tylko na rysunku projektanta są równe  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> A jaka jest Twoja uśredniona cena w przeliczeniu na m2?


Wiesz co - mnie podłogówka wyniosła 65zł/ m2. Materiały kupowałem sam.
Fakt, że teraz firma, która mi u mnie pracowała liczy sobie więcej, ale to pewnie dlatego ,że wysłałem im kilku klientów i terminy mają być pozajmowane.

----------


## Doli.

> Wiesz co - mnie podłogówka wyniosła 65zł/ m2. Materiały kupowałem sam.
> Fakt, że teraz firma, która mi u mnie pracowała liczy sobie więcej, ale to pewnie dlatego ,że wysłałem im kilku klientów i terminy mają być pozajmowane.


65zł/m2 to cena z materiałami? To jaki był u Ciebie koszt robocizny i co się na nią składało? I z jakiego okresu to jest cena? My raczej też materiały kupimy sami - projekt mamy mieć, czyli kupić  :wink:  Albo od firmy co robi projekt, albo możemy na własną rękę.

----------


## Busters

> 65zł/m2 to cena z materiałami? To jaki był u Ciebie koszt robocizny i co się na nią składało? I z jakiego okresu to jest cena? My raczej też materiały kupimy sami - projekt mamy mieć, czyli kupić  Albo od firmy co robi projekt, albo możemy na własną rękę.


U mnie tak samo, 65zl/m2 styropianem ukladalem sam. Ze styropianem 10zl wiecej.
Robocizna 23 material wyszedl chyba kolo 40

----------


## fotohobby

> 65zł/m2 to cena z materiałami? To jaki był u Ciebie koszt robocizny i co się na nią składało? I z jakiego okresu to jest cena? My raczej też materiały kupimy sami - projekt mamy mieć, czyli kupić  Albo od firmy co robi projekt, albo możemy na własną rękę.


Cena za układanie styropianu, rozkładanie rur, podłączenie do rozdzielcza i próbę ciśnieniową. No i oczywiście matetiały, które zamówiłem sam. Instalacja wykonywana trzy lata temu.

----------


## ezg2014

Możesz podać rozstaw rurek na tym zdjęciu?

----------


## asolt

> Możesz podać rozstaw rurek na tym zdjęciu?


20 cm

----------


## cactus

Też płaciłem okolo 65zl z materiałem, z tym że wstawili jeszcze dwie skrzynki w mur. Styro układałem sam.

----------


## Doli.

Pocieszacie mnie, może nie będzie tak źle z tymi cenami  :smile: 
Chociaż gdyby przyjąć cenę 100zł/m2 z układaniem styropianu, a cenę 65zł/m2 bez, to i tak kilka tysięcy oszczędności wyjdzie (z tymi cenami, u mnie koło 6k).

----------


## samotnik

Sprawdziłem dokładnie - 75 brutto/m2, w cenie materiał kan-therm z dwiema szafkami rozdzielaczowymi, folia, taśma brzegowa. Połowa powierzchni rozstaw 15cm, połowa 10cm. Rurek na 180m2 wyszło ponad 2km.  :wink:  Styropian kupiłem i układałem sam. 2016r. Ponieważ instalator robił również kotłownię, więc nie wiem, w której wycenie było przewiercanie się przez stropy itd.

----------


## cactus

Cena za układanie styro jest raczej stała 10zl/m2 Wszyscy wykonawcy u ktorych bralem wyceny spiewali tak samo. Zdecydowanie lepiej to jednak robić samemu. 
U mnie w cenie były jeszcze piony z PP 40 zgrzewanego.

----------


## Robaczywy

Witam,

Widzę, ze temat schodzi na oszczędności na etapie wykonania, a nie projektu  :smile: 
Przedstawiam nasz projekt: http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/ines/

Szukaliśmy i szukamy oszczędności przy projekcie ale nie za wszelka cenę. Żona chciała koniecznie poddasze, więc jest. Garaż dwustanowiskowy to świadomy wybór - chcę tam zmieścić jedno auto i mieć miejsce na rowery, kosiarkę itp, miejsce do 'dłubania'. Również taras, chcieliśmy mieć, więc będziemy mieć i nie wnikam ile to podnosi koszty. Chociaż zastanawiam się czy dom nie jest trochę za duży na rodzinę 2+1 (2+2 docelowo  :big grin: ). Działkę mieliśmy od rodziców Żony, więc i tak jesteśmy do przodu trochę $$.

Zmiany:
Wyrzucam wszystkie kominy (instaluję gruntowa pc,dolny wymiennik zrobię sam i WM)
Zamieniamy miejscami gabinet i kuchnię, co uprości instalacje CWU. Również na górze zastanawiamy się nad przeniesieniem łazienki, w miejsce pokoju 13m2. W głównej sypialni będzie garderoba, pralnie i prywatna łazienke likwidujemy.
Nowopowstała kuchnia zostanie powiększona o część kotłowni, druga czesc kotlowni stworzy wneke w garazu na pompę ciepła. 
Wyrzucamy drzwi które sa w obecnej kotłowni.
zmieniamy dach na bezokapowy (rynny zostaja tradycyjne)

Zastanawiam sie nad usunieciem betonowego tarasu i zadaszenia, zamiast tego byłaby pergola i deski, co myślicie o tym?
Jeszcze nie wiem jakie pokrycie dachu, ale nawet jeśli blacha to zostawię więźbę jak jest, żeby nie zamykać sobie drogi do dachówki w przyszłości.

Czy zmiana silki 24 na 18 to duża oszczędność? O ile to w ogoóe jest możliwe

Jednym słowem wychodzimy z złożenia, że dom ma być funkcjonalny i ma nam się podobać i być spełnieniem marzeń, w większym stopniu niż tylko dlatego, że w ogóle jest. Wszelkie oszczędności, które nie naruszaja tej zasady sa mile widziane  :smile:

----------


## Busters

Jaki masz budzet na ten dom?

Zalezy co to dla ciebie duzo.. mnie silka 18 kosztowala 2.60/szt metr sciany wychodzi okolo 46zl. Przy 24 wychodzi pewnie ponad 60, policz ile masz metrow scian i wyjdzie  :tongue:  oprocz tego zyskujesz sporo m2 w twoim domu to pewnie z 10-15m2

----------


## Robaczywy

350 będzie z kredytu, a reszte bede dokladał na bierzaco i dołożę ile trzeba..ale powiedzmy, że stawiam na 450 i bardzo bym nie chciał przekroczyć.

W zasadzie jeżeli nie ma minusów to każda oszczędność jest mile widziana :smile: .  Jedyny minus 18 zamiast 24 jaki przychodzi mi do głowy to mniejsza akumulacyjność cieplna, a stawiam na grzanie w taniej taryfie. Silikaty sa chyba na tyle wytrzymałe, że nie ma mowy o problemach z nośnościa?

Na dniach będę się orientował w cenach materiału, dostałem z projektem zestawienie potrzebnych ilości, więc o tyle prostsza sprawa.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wyrzucam wszystkie kominy (instaluję gruntowa pc,dolny wymiennik zrobię sam i WM)


To raczej szukanie zwiększenia kosztów w domu, który i tak jest stosunkowo drogi i mało energooszczędny. Droższego w instalacji źródła ciepła nie ma.
1. nieforemna bryła.
2. ogrzewany garaż
3. taras nad ogrzewanym garażem
4. dużo drogich okien dachowych
5. dom jest duży, czego nie widać w powierzchni użytkowej. A to nie m2 PU kosztuje, tylko m2 ściany, stropu, izolacji itd. 
Policzyłbym 209,7 m2 (razem z garażem i pomieszczeniem gospodarczym) do wyceny. I nawet licząc tylko po 2,5K zł/m2 ciężko będzie się zmieścić w 500K zł. A i to IMO optymistyczna wycena nie obejmująca drogich zabawek, jak gruntowa PC.

Do dzisiejszej wyceny materiałów dodaj ze 20% zapasu. Zobacz co w ciągu ostatniego pół roku stało się z ceną styropianu. Inne materiały też szaleją.

----------


## Busters

Nie przesadzaj z tym 20%, az tak zle nie jest. Styropian to akurat potanial ostatnio sporo.

* Robaczywy* bardzo optymistycznie  :big grin:  Mnie 500tys bedzie kosztowal dom o 40m2 mniejszy, a porownujac innych dosc tanio buduje i troche rzeczy zrobilem sam.
Sam deweloperski liczac 2tys to jest 420tys, a to suma nie taka latwa do osciagniecia. Tak czy inaczej powodzenia  :big tongue: 
Silikat 18 bez problemu sobie z nosnoscia poradzi

----------


## redblack

> To raczej szukanie zwiększenia kosztów w domu, który i tak jest stosunkowo drogi i mało energooszczędny. Droższego w instalacji źródła ciepła nie ma.
> 1. nieforemna bryła.
> 2. ogrzewany garaż
> 3. taras nad ogrzewanym garażem
> 4. dużo drogich okien dachowych
> 5. dom jest duży, czego nie widać w powierzchni użytkowej. A to nie m2 PU kosztuje, tylko m2 ściany, stropu, izolacji itd. 
> Policzyłbym 209,7 m2 (razem z garażem i pomieszczeniem gospodarczym) do wyceny. I nawet licząc tylko po 2,5K zł/m2 ciężko będzie się zmieścić w 500K zł. A i to IMO optymistyczna wycena nie obejmująca drogich zabawek, jak gruntowa PC.


I co z tego? Przypominam co napisał autor:




> Jednym słowem wychodzimy z złożenia, że dom ma być funkcjonalny i *ma nam się podobać i być spełnieniem marzeń*, w większym stopniu niż tylko dlatego, że w ogóle jest. Wszelkie oszczędności, które nie naruszaja tej zasady sa mile widziane

----------


## Robaczywy

> To raczej szukanie zwiększenia kosztów w domu, który i tak jest stosunkowo drogi i mało energooszczędny. Droższego w instalacji źródła ciepła nie ma.
> 1. nieforemna bryła.
> 2. ogrzewany garaż
> 3. taras nad ogrzewanym garażem
> 4. dużo drogich okien dachowych
> 5. dom jest duży, czego nie widać w powierzchni użytkowej. A to nie m2 PU kosztuje, tylko m2 ściany, stropu, izolacji itd. 
> Policzyłbym 209,7 m2 (razem z garażem i pomieszczeniem gospodarczym) do wyceny. I nawet licząc tylko po 2,5K zł/m2 ciężko będzie się zmieścić w 500K zł. A i to IMO optymistyczna wycena nie obejmująca drogich zabawek, jak gruntowa PC.
> 
> Do dzisiejszej wyceny materiałów dodaj ze 20% zapasu. Zobacz co w ciągu ostatniego pół roku stało się z ceną styropianu. Inne materiały też szaleją.


Tak jak zauważył Redblack, nie twierdzę, że WM + PC to rozwiazanie tańsze od węgla i wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Twierdzę tylko, że skoro chcę mieć bezobsługowe źródło ciepło, a gazu w okolicy nie ma i chcę też mieć WM, to w takim przypadku usunięcie kominów jest cięciem kosztów, bo po co je robić?

Ogrzewany garaż, koniecznie, z różnych powodów, choćby dlatego, że chcę w zimie bez problemów zainstalować dziecko w foteliku bez kurtki i jednocześnie go nie przeziębić. To trochę jak z samochodem, mogłem kupić używany, bo z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia nowy to nieporozumienie i się nie zwróci, a w ogóle to stary przecież jeszcze jeździł...Kupiłem jednak nowy, bo bezpieczniej w razie wypadku, bo mniejsze ryzyko, że nagle stanie, bo Żona nim będzie jeździć z dzieckiem...ot taka moja filozofia, wolałem dopłacić 40000 i mieć spokój ducha, może złudny, może nie, ale jednak.

----------


## Kaizen

> Twierdzę tylko, że skoro chcę mieć bezobsługowe źródło ciepło, a gazu w okolicy nie ma i chcę też mieć WM, to w takim przypadku usunięcie kominów jest cięciem kosztów, bo po co je robić?


Kominy to oszczędność  kilkudziesięciu setek złotych, a PC gruntowa i WM to razem ładne kilkadziesiąt tysięcy złotych. Myślałem, że piszę w wątku o cięciu kosztów budowy, a nie ich podnoszeniu.
350K zł z projektu IMO jest bardzo optymistyczne. Bez dodawania kosztów spodziewałbym się, przy oszczędnym budowaniu, w tym zmieścić góra stan deweloperski tego domu. Jak wymienisz okna na fixy i zrezygnujesz z kominów - to WM niewiele będzie kosztowała. Ale jak zamontujesz otwierane okna to razem z gruntową PC masz już ze 400K do stanu deweloperskiego. A pamiętaj, że jeszcze trzeba ogrodzić i zagospodarować teren, zapłacić za przyłącza itd.

Zmierzam do tego, że te 350K kredytu + "jakoś to będzie" prawdopodobnie skończy się budową trwającą wiele lat i nerwami

Buduję dużo mniejszy dom i szukam faktycznie oszczędności na każdym kroku (ale bez pogorszenia funkcjonalności i jakości). Parterowy, bez garażu, bez tarasu na górze. Jakby mi się udało zmieścić "do zamieszkania" w 350K to graniczyłoby z cudem (kusi mnie, żeby zrobić kable grzewcze i cały system ogrzewania kosztowałby mnie wtedy góra 1/10 kosztów Twojego).

----------


## Robaczywy

Myślę, że mówimy tutaj o wyrzuceniu niepotrzebnych nam elementów z projektu, aby nie płacić za coś co nie jest nam potrzebne, a nie 'jak zbudować dom za 200k'. Natomiast nie bierzcie mnie za wariata, nie łudzę się, że zbuduję ten dom za 350 000 ze wszystkim, natomiast nie chcę brać więcej kredytu, bo wiem ile jestem w stanie odłożyć miesięcznie z własnych pieniędzy i wychodzi mi, że jak zaczynam budowę za rok i potrwa to minimum półtora roku, to te brakujace 100 - 150 tys będę miał - no chyba, że mnie z roboty wyleja za siedzenie na forum  :big grin: 

Mnie kable tez kusza, ale obawiam się tego rozwiazania ze wzgledu na nieprzewidywalne ceny energii

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Myślę, że mówimy tutaj o wyrzuceniu niepotrzebnych nam elementów z projektu, aby nie płacić za coś co nie jest nam potrzebne, a nie 'jak zbudować dom za 200k'. Natomiast nie bierzcie mnie za wariata, nie łudzę się, że zbuduję ten dom za 350 000 ze wszystkim, natomiast nie chcę brać więcej kredytu, bo wiem ile jestem w stanie odłożyć miesięcznie z własnych pieniędzy i wychodzi mi, że jak zaczynam budowę za rok i potrwa to minimum półtora roku, to te brakujace 100 - 150 tys będę miał - no chyba, że mnie z roboty wyleja za siedzenie na forum 
> 
> Mnie kable tez kusza, ale obawiam się tego rozwiazania ze wzgledu na nieprzewidywalne ceny energii


Nawet przy mało optymistycznym założeniu, że kable to będzie 1/3 ceny ogrzewania gruntową pompą ciepła, mamy spore oszczędności, z których część możemy odłożyć na ewentualne przyszłe wysokie rachunki za te 10 lat. Ale nie wydaje mi się, że te zaskórniaki będą użyte bo w mądrze zaprojektowanym i zbudowanym domu te kable będą się rzadko włączały. Wynika to z mojego i innych doświadczenia.

I chciałem nawiązać do tego, że planujesz w trakcie budowy domu odkładać jakieś większe kwoty. Z tym może być różnie. Podczas budowy wychodzą różne niespodzianki. U każdego inne ale trzeba się na nie finansowo przygotować. Ja na przykład planowałem mieć wodę z gminnego wodociągu, ale gdy pewnego dnia w maju chciałem podlać strop okazało się, że nie ma wody. Dopiero wtedy dowiedziałem się od sąsiadów, że właśnie w ciepłe dni a już na pewno przez całe lato są problemy z ciśnieniem. Tak więc trzeba było robić studnię i nagle trzeba wyskoczyć z kilkunastu tysięcy zł. Studnia pociągnęła za sobą inne koszty: odżelaziacz/odmanganiacz itp. Stacja uzdatniania razem ze zbiornikiem do hydroforu zajęły mi jakiś metr kwadratowy garażu a więc straciłem powierzchnię użytkową (koszt metra kwadratowego). To jeden z przykładów a u każdego są różne. Historia ze studnią jest idealnym przykładem, że na etapie projektowania a raczej na etapie szukania działki można było poczynić pewne oszczędności.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mnie kable tez kusza, ale obawiam się tego rozwiazania ze wzgledu na nieprzewidywalne ceny energii


Przy tym projekcie bym się nie porywał. Jest mało energooszczędny i nie patrz nawet na to, co "prognozuje" projektant. Tak czy inaczej warto zrobić OZC i przeliczyć koszty różnych źródeł ciepła. Więc wiedziałbyś więcej ile by kosztowało ogrzewanie, do tego musiałbyś zebrać oferty na montaż i serwis i porównać. Ale raczej tu trzeba szukać źródła ogrzewania o tańszej kWh, niż taniego w montażu. Tanie w montażu a drogie w używaniu sensownie wychodzą, jak potrzebujesz mało kWh ciepła.
Ocieplenie możesz stosunkowo łatwo poprawić. Ale rozbitej bryły (dużej powierzchni przegród zewnętrznych) nie przeskoczysz. No i masz dużą powierzchnię i kubaturę ogrzewaną (pomimo w miarę skromnie wyglądającej powierzchni użytkowej).

----------


## Doli.

> Zamieniamy miejscami gabinet i kuchnię, co uprości instalacje CWU. Również na górze zastanawiamy się nad przeniesieniem łazienki, w miejsce pokoju 13m2. W głównej sypialni będzie garderoba, pralnie i prywatna łazienke likwidujemy.
> Nowopowstała kuchnia zostanie powiększona o część kotłowni, druga czesc kotlowni stworzy wneke w garazu na pompę ciepła. 
> Wyrzucamy drzwi które sa w obecnej kotłowni.
> zmieniamy dach na bezokapowy (rynny zostaja tradycyjne)


Kupujesz ten gotowy projekt i będziesz wykonywał adaptację, czy ten projekt jest tylko wskazówką dla architekta, który będzie Ci robił projekt indywidualny?
Bo jeśli planujesz adaptację to tych zmian jest całkiem sporo, włącznie z instalacjami. Policzyłeś co Ci wyjdzie taniej?

----------


## Robaczywy

Właśnie PC, na którą postawiłem jest źródłem o taniej kWh. Umówmy się, mogliśmy budować 120m2 stodoła i byłoby ekonomiczniej, ale stwierdziliśmy, ze nas stać, żeby kupić nie drogi i nie tani dom, który nam się podoba.. OZC będę robił, żeby dobrać odpowiednio moc PC.
Wybierając bardziej energooszczędny projekt, ale również spełniający moje podstawowe wymagania (garaż w bryle, poddasze użytkowe, taras nad garażem lub balkon) ile mógłbym zaoszczędzić rocznie na ogrzewaniu PC akumulacyjnym w taniej taryfie?  Nie wiem, ale stawiam, że może maks 400 - 500zł? Czy to dużo? To każdy musi sobie odpowiedzieć, moim zdaniem to nie dużo za cenę komfortu i poczucia, że mam co chciałem. Teraz w starym domu płacę z a ogrzewanie około 700zł / mc,  a i tak rano mam zimno, bo w piecu w nocy wygasa..

Projekt adaptuje, koszt adaptacji wyjdzie 3500zł do 3800, koszt kupna to było 2711zł , czyli maks 6500. Bałbym się architekta, który zrobi mi od podstaw projekt za takie pieniadze. Natomiast zmiany nie wydaja się powazne, jedynie przeprojektować kanalize i CWU to cos wiecej.

Tak jak mówiłem, nie chcę tu uzyskać pomocy w tym jak zbudować za xxx zł, tylko jak zoptymalizować to co wybrałem, bez naruszania moich założeń.

Natomiast biorę pod uwagę Wasze opinie co do cen i może koncepcja się zmieni i wezmę więcej kredytu.

----------


## Busters

Rozwaz w takim razie PC PW, koszty duzo mniejsze i sprawnosc niewiele mniejsza.

----------

